# PC-Zusammenstellungen 12/2009 u. 01/2010



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

*PC-Zusammenstellungen 12/2009 u. 01/2010
by painschkes & Falathrim*​

Hallo liebe Leute. Hier gibt es, entzückenderweise aus meiner Feder, die PC-Zusammenstellungen für den Dezember 2009 (Und Januar 2010? Wer weiß?)

Was auch diesmal wieder zu beachten ist:
1.)Unsere Zusammenstellungen werden absolut unentgeltlich angefertigt! Wir werden weder gesponsert noch irgendwie anders von irgendeinem der angegebenen Hersteller bezahlt.
2.)Die hier geposteten Zusammenstellungen sind das, was wir für das Beste erachten, was man zur Erstellungszeit des Threads für die angegebenen Preise erhält. Die Preise sind allerdings nur Richtwerte, da der Markt stetigen Preisschwankungen unterliegt.
3.)Die hier geposteten Zusammenstellungen haben weder Betriebssystem, noch sind sie zusammengebaut. Die meisten Versender bieten allerdings für ein gewisses Entgelt meist einen Zusammenbau an, als Betriebssystem kann man allgemein Windows 7 Home Premium empfehlen &#8211; auch das ist allerdings keine Vorgabe
4.)Die hier geposteten Gehäuse sind nur Vorschläge...wie fast alle Komponenten: Ihr könnt die Rechner beliebig individualisieren...fragt aber am besten im Thread nach, wenn ihr etwas verändern wollt &#8211; wir geben euch dann gerne Tipps
5.)Um den Wettbewerb nicht zu beeinflussen geben wir keine Versender im Startpost an &#8211; hierfür könnt ihr euch aber ebenfalls gerne im Thread erkundigen, wir sagen euch dann gerne, welche Versender (denn es gibt viele davon im World Wide Web) wir als empfehlenswert erachten
6.)Wir übernehmen keine Haftung für die Funktionsfähigkeit der PCs &#8211; für Defekte sind ausschließlich die Hersteller und Versender verantwortlich zu machen
7.)Solltet ihr nicht auf die Grafikkarten der HD5XXX-Reihe, die bei diversen Rechnern verbaut sind, warten wollen, könnt ihr sie, allerdings bei den Rechnern in den höheren Preislagen bei erheblichen Performance-Einbußen, mit älteren Grafikkarten ersetzen. Dies ist wichtig, weil die HD5XXX-Reihe schwere Lieferengpässe hat.
8.)Sollten irgendwelche Fragen oder Probleme bestehen, fragt einfach nach &#8211; Die Community ist hilfsbereit und kompetent
9.) Zu Beachten: Wirklich große und schwere Prozessorkühler, wie der Scythe Mugen2 einer ist, werden von einigen Versendern nicht verbaut, da diese Schäden an der Hardware durch den Transport fürchten. Zur Montage solcher Kühler ist allerdings meist ein Ausbau des Mainboards notwendig. Sofern ihr also nicht selber zusammenbaut und auch nicht groß am Rechner herumfummeln wollt, sind solche Kühler nur bedingt zu empfehlen.


*Der 450&#8364;-PC*​

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition
Prozessorkühler: Boxed / (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0)
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD4770/HD4850
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB GeIL DDR3-1333 Value CL9
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB
Laufwerk: Sony/NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Xigmatek GoGreen! 400W

Ein Rechner für 450 Euro. Reicht für alle aktuellen Spiele, auch in hohen Auflösungen, nur bei den Details müsst ihr ab einer gewissen Auflösung mit hohen anstatt von sehr hohen Details rechnen.Trotzdem ein klasse Rechner, mit dem ihr lange Spaß haben könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

*Der 550&#8364;-PC*​

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Prozessorkühler: Boxed / (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0)
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD4870/HD5770
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB GeIL DDR3-1333 Value CL9
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB
Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Xigmatek GoGreen! 500W

Für 100 Euro mehr als ihr für den vorhergehenden Rechner bezahlt bekommt ihr hier eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung: Ein superschneller Quadcore gepaart mit der immer noch starken HD4870 macht diesen Rechner schon absolut spieletauglich. Mit diesem Rechner habt ihr Spaß, versprochen ;D
Optional: Separat eine HD5770 bestellen, die gibts in Preisvergleichen für ca. 110&#8364;

*Der 650&#8364;-PC*​

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
Prozessorkühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD5770
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB GeIL DDR3-1333 Value CL9
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB
Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Xigmatek GoGreen! 500W

Zum 550&#8364;-Rechner mehr kosmetische Veränderungen: Ein besseres Gehäuse, ein besserer Prozessor und eine DirectX11-Grafikkarte, die bei Erscheinen der DirectX11-Spiele die Grafikkarten der älteren Generation wohl weit hinter sich lassen wird. Aber auf jeden Fall eine Spielemaschine, mit der ihr jahrelang Spaß habt!

Fortsetzung im nächsten Post.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

*Der 750&#8364;-PC*

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition // Intel Core i5 750
Prozessorkühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD5850
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.Skill DDR3-1333 Ripjaws CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H // ASUS P7P55 LX
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB/750GB
Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Xigmatek GoGreen! 500W

Get ready for Pure Power! Was soll man hierzu sagen? Die zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte der Welt für wahnsinnige DX11-Leistung sowie die Einführung von Intels neuester Prozessorgeneration sprechen Bände. Phänomenale Leistung, die für Jahre hält!

*Der 850&#8364;-PC*

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition // Intel Core i7 860
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Mugen Rev. 2.0 / Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD5850
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.Skill DDR3-1333 Ripjaws CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XTA-UD4 // ASUS P7P55D LE
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB/750GB
Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Xigmatek GoGreen! 500W

Ein Rechner für Enthusiasten und Übertakter. Superschnelle Prozessoren, Raidverbund, HD5850, Übertaktungsmainboards und ein großartiger Prozessorkühler. Auf lange Sicht gibt es nichts, was dieser Rechner nicht spielen kann. Und bearbeiten erst Recht nicht ;D



*Der 950&#8364;-PC*

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition // Intel Core i7 860
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Mugen Rev. 2.0 / Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD5870
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.Skill DDR3-1333 Ripjaws CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XTA-UD4 // ASUS P7P55D LE
Festplatte: Western Digital Black Caviar 1TB
Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Xigmatek GoGreen! 500W

Noch eine Steigerung zu dem Rechner für 850 Euro: Die HD 5870, die schnellste Singlecore-Grafikkarte auf dem Markt. Ansonsten wie gehabt, denn schneller bekommt ihr es derzeit einfach nicht.


Damit ist unsere kleine Liste auch schon fertig. Natürlich kann man noch viel mehr Geld für einen Computer ausgeben. Doch alles was über diesen Bereich hinausgeht wird heutzutage nicht wirklich benötigt bzw. spricht nur eine sehr, sehr kleine Zielgruppe an...für diejenigen, die noch mehr Leistung wollen, werde ich im Folgepost Komponenten empfehlen, die man optional hinzufügen kann.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie versprochen, hier die Komponenten, die man noch hinzufügen oder ersetzen könnte:


Hinzufügen:
-Eine Soundkarte (Für Sound-Enthusiasten): Da wären die Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Gamer oder alternativ die ASUS Xonar 7.1 zu empfehlen.
Hierbei zu beachten: 
-Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer (Und Konsorten): Diese Soundkarten sind, dank dem EAX5-Standard, auf Gaming ausgelegt. Auch in Musik und Filmen erreicht man hervorragende Ergebnisse, welche aber nicht vergleichbar zur ASUS Xonar sind. 
-Die ASUS Xonar hat keine EAX5-Unterstützung wie die X-Fi, ist aber bei Musik und Filmen der X-Fi überlegen.
*WICHTIG:* Eine hervorragende Soundkarte ist nichts für Leute mit einem Billig-Soundsystem. Unter einer Preisgrenze, die bei ~80&#8364; liegt, werdet ihr keinerlei Unterschied zu einem Onboard-Soundchip heraushören können!

-Eine SSD (Solid State Drive): Für die Systempartition ein begehrtes Objekt, da sie sehr viel schneller ist als herkömmliche Festplatten. Hier würde ich, bei prall gefülltem Geldbeutel, zur Intel X-25M Postville 80GB greifen, da diese derzeit wohl die schnellste &#8222;erschwingliche&#8220; ist. Ansonsten gibt es allerdings auch für deutlich weniger Geld SSDs, die HDDs schlagen.

-Ein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk: Für HD-Filme unumgänglich. Aber für solche Filme würde ich mir einen Fernseher kaufen ;D

Ersetzen:
Die HD5870 kann noch durch die HD5970, eine Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte ersetzt werden. Ob das ratsam ist, ist eine andere Frage, da die HD5970 unter Treiberproblemen leidet, die sich in sog. Mikrorucklern bemerkbar machen können.
Was hier ebenfalls wichtig ist, ist, dass die HD5970 aufgrund ihrer Länge NICHT ins hier empfohlene Xigmatek Midgard passt. Hier würde ich einfach mal nachfragen, es gibt ähnlich gute Gehäusealternativen.

UPDATE 25.01.2009:
Hab den Thread leicht überarbeitet:
Anstelle der Samsung SpinPoint F3, über die hohe Ausfallraten berichtet werden, habe ich jetzt die unwesentlich langsamere WD Black Caviar eingesetzt. Zudem sind die RAID-Systeme durch größere Einzelplatten ersetzt worden.
Ausserdem wurde das veraltete Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P im 850&#8364;- und 950&#8364;-PC durch das Gigabyte GA-MA790XTA-UD4 ersetzt. 
Und im 450&#8364;-PC wurde jetzt als geringfügig teurere Alternative die HD5770 eingeführt
Bei allen Rechnern wurde, als kostengünstige Kühlalternative, der Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0, der für alle Sockel geeignet ist, eingefügt. Kostenpunkt ca. 15&#8364;, und wird garantiert verbaut.


----------



## Wagga (15. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Thread.
Was man noch als Verbesserungen des Threads machen könnte.
Bildschirm Empfehlungen.
Maus, Tastatur, Heatset u.s.w.

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2433 z.B.: mein neuster bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Tastatur:G15 refrash


Aber wie immer seher gelungen.
Respekt

MFG,Wagga


----------



## KING123KING123 (16. Dezember 2009)

Man erkent sofort das hier ein AMD/ATI Fanboy ist.
Intel ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Dezember 2009)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Man erkent sofort das hier ein AMD/ATI Fanboy ist.
> Intel ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




für deutlich unter 750€ macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn auf einen Intel zu setzen... Hier ist AMD nunmal klar Preisleistungssieger und bei den Rechnern ab 750€ ist ein Core I5 750 bzw. I7 860 empfohlen was vollkommen in Ordnung geht.  

ATI ist zur Zeit einfach sowohl im High End Segment durch ihre neueste Generation (5000er Reihe) nvidia vorraus und im low cost Segment waren sie schon seit langem nicht zu schlagen, also warum keine ATI empfehlen? Bei release der nvidia 300er Reihe mag sich das Bild wandeln...


----------



## FieserFiesling (16. Dezember 2009)

wie immer ein schoener thread! hab meinen pc ja auch von euch zusammenstellen lassen..
nur hoffe ich, dass meiner noch vor der lan am 28. dezember ankommt...doofer lieferengpass...
irgendwer ne ahnung, wie lange es noch dauern koennte? warte schon knapp 1,5-2 wochen.
aber trotzdem..wer einen neuen rechner sucht, moege sich an die fachkompetenz hier wende! ^^


----------



## Rethelion (16. Dezember 2009)

FieserFiesling schrieb:


> irgendwer ne ahnung, wie lange es noch dauern koennte? warte schon knapp 1,5-2 wochen.



Du hast ne 5870 bestellt,oder?
Das kann schon noch einige Zeit dauern, wahrscheinlich wirds erst nächstes Jahr was.
HWV bekommt nämlich immer wenige neue Karte dazu und teilweise werden noch Bestellungen vom Oktober abgearbeitet.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Dezember 2009)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Man erkent sofort das hier ein AMD/ATI Fanboy ist.
> Intel ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dieter Nuhr hat dazu vor Jahren mal nen äußerst treffenden Spruch kreiert: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Dezember 2009)

Super Thread! Topt imho sogar noch den alten.
Und wie immer geht der Dank an paini und Fala für eure Arbeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Dezember 2009)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Man erkent sofort das hier ein AMD/ATI Fanboy ist.
> Intel ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Klar...direkt da, wo ich Intels empfehle -.-

Aber danke für das Lob (:


----------



## Wagga (17. Dezember 2009)

Da mein PC noch 2010/2011 mitmachen wird.
Werde ich wohl erst dann wieder hier mich orientieren müssen.
Aber evtl. für Freunde oder Bekannte kann man den Nutzen.

Ich habe mal ne Frage:
Wird folgende Konfi WoW noch mit mind. 60 auf Catalysm mitmachen.
1900x1080 24" Samsung SyncMaster 2433
Intel 2 Quad Q6700 + Zalaman 8700 CNP LED
2x2 Corsair DDR2-800 RAM
Samsung 501LG + 1033UJ
Windows XP Prof 32 bit (Bald sicher Windows 7 64bit!)
ATI 5750 512 GDDR3
Erwartung: Mind. 60-80 FPS (auf 1680x1050)
Netzteil: bequiet 600W
Gibt es schon Anhaltspunkte für die Systemvorausetzung des neuen Addons?
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Kyragan (18. Dezember 2009)

Neukauf oder is das die aktuelle Kiste?
WoW ist sehr schwierig einzuschätzen. Ich denke aber wenn WotLK gut flüssig läuft wird Cataclysm das auch tun. Eventuell mit kleineren Abstrichen.
Als Neukauf würde ich den aber keinesfalls mehr kaufen. Sockel 775 ist einfach schon ausgelaufen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Neukauf oder is das die aktuelle Kiste?
> WoW ist sehr schwierig einzuschätzen. Ich denke aber wenn WotLK gut flüssig läuft wird Cataclysm das auch tun. Eventuell mit kleineren Abstrichen.
> Als Neukauf würde ich den aber keinesfalls mehr kaufen. Sockel 775 ist einfach schon ausgelaufen.


Sehe ich ähnlich WoW ist mehr als schwer einzuschätzen, weil mit den ganzen "tollen" änderungen seitens Schneesturm an der Grafikengine haben sie es zu einem Glücksspiel gemacht wo WoW wie läuft auf meinem PC unten in der Sig läuft es überall Flüssig auser in Dala hab alles auf hoch auser Schatten und ein Kumpel hat einen

Core2Duo E8500 3,17GHz
6GB Ram
ATI Radeon HD 4890 1024MB VRam

und bei Ihm läuft es genauso gut, hingegen bei nem Kumpel mit 
Core2Quad Q8400 
Geforce GTX 295 
4GBRam 
schafft er gerade mal 40 FPS

Aber der Sockel 775 ist nicht sooo Out da gibts noch genug gute CPU's für.


----------



## Wagga (18. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Neukauf oder is das die aktuelle Kiste?
> WoW ist sehr schwierig einzuschätzen. Ich denke aber wenn WotLK gut flüssig läuft wird Cataclysm das auch tun. Eventuell mit kleineren Abstrichen.
> Als Neukauf würde ich den aber keinesfalls mehr kaufen. Sockel 775 ist einfach schon ausgelaufen.


Die Kiste wurde 08/08 gekauft.
Ist also jetzt ca. 1 Jahr alt, bzw. sogar etwas über ein Jahr alt.


----------



## cellesfb (19. Dezember 2009)

Schöner Thread aber das Gegenpendant von Nvidia bei den Grakas und bei der CPU von Intel wäre doch nice...
nicht jeder mag Ati's haben auch wenns billig und gut ist ( sind eh nur laut die dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## painschkes (19. Dezember 2009)

_Dann stell doch mal einen PC mit Nvidia&Intel zusammen und bleib in dem Budget von den oben genannten PC´s...auf auf du Held , leg los! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## cellesfb (19. Dezember 2009)

Prozessor: Intel Core2 Quad  Q9400 / gutes OC Potenzial (160&#8364
Prozessorkühler: Boxed ( oder Scythe Grand Kama Cross SCKC-2000 - 34&#8364
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX260 Golden Sample (150 &#8364
Arbeitsspeicher:4096MB-Kit Mushkin XP2-6400, CL4 (60&#8364
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3LR (90&#8364
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB (40&#8364
Laufwerk: Sony/NEC Optiarc A7240 (33&#8364
Netzteil: Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus - 500 Watt (70&#8364 

mach summa summarum wenn man die bessere graka und auf den boxed verzichtet 600&#8364;, mit schlechtere graka und boxed(die intel Boxed sind extrem mies^^) 565&#8364;
Leistungstechnisch sind beide eigentlich fast auf gleiche augehöhe 



> Dann stell doch mal einen PC mit Nvidia&Intel zusammen und bleib in dem Budget von den oben genannten PC´s...auf auf du Held , leg los!


zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute, bedenkt bitte das es sich hier um einen Beratungsthread handeln soll, es ist niemanden damit geholfen wenn es in einem NVIDIA vs. ATI Thread ausartet, ich danke für euer Verständnis.

/spam und offtopic gelöscht


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. Dezember 2009)

cellesfb schrieb:


> Schöner Thread aber das Gegenpendant von Nvidia bei den Grakas und bei der CPU von Intel wäre doch nice...
> nicht jeder mag Ati's haben auch wenns billig und gut ist ( sind eh nur laut die dinger
> 
> 
> ...


Die Werden auch auf Anfrage zusammen gestellt wenn du sagst du willst kein ATI/AMD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 machst nen Thread auf schreibst rein das du das nicht willst und gut is

und die Intel zusammenstellung find ich persöänlich Extrem Schlecht, der Q9400 hat gerade mal 2.67 GHz wo der Phenom 955 BE in den 550 Euro PC schon 3,2GHz 
die Grakas sind ungefähr Gleich aber auch hier würde ich zur 4870 greifen weil sie einfach billiger ist und zumindest bei der CPU Würde jeder vernünftig denkende mensch für einen Ähnlichen Preis die bessere nehmen, es bleibt halt dabei das Preisleistungstechnisch AMD nicht zu schlagen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## excane12 (19. Dezember 2009)

hi,
ich werde mir warscheinlich zu weihnachten einen neuen  PC zulegen und da viel mir auch der pc für 850euro ins auge.
jetzt wollt ich fragen ob ihr mir ein paar gute seiten nennen könnt,wo ich die teile billig kaufen kann und woman ihn auch zusammenbasteln lassen kann?

würde mich auf eine antwort sehr freuen.


----------



## painschkes (19. Dezember 2009)

_hardwareversand.de (vor allem weil sie für "nur" 20€ den Rechner zusammenbauen)_


----------



## PC-Flo (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte euch fragen, ob der Arbeitsspeicher und das Laufwerk zum Rest passt und
ob alles in allem einfach gut zusammen passz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Artikel-Nr.  HVR500XTDE
Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus -500 Watt   	


Artikel-Nr.  HV33W7H6DE
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) 	


Artikel-Nr.  HV1350F3DE
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 	


Artikel-Nr.  HV203NZTDE
Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz 	


Artikel-Nr.  HV20P396DE
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 	


Artikel-Nr.  HV30SCYXDE
SCYTHE Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet 	



Artikel-Nr.  HV1027FTDE
XFX RADEON HD 5850 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0 	


Artikel-Nr.  HV20O1I4DE
4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum CL7 	


Artikel-Nr.  HV1128IIDE
Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P, ATX, Sockel AM3 	


Artikel-Nr.  HV207AS7DE
Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7241S LS, SATA, schwarz, bulk 	


Ergibt 866, 49 €

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Huntergottheit (20. Dezember 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _hardwareversand.de (vor allem weil sie für "nur" 20€ den Rechner zusammenbauen)_



ich meine sie machen es nun für 10€ als ich meinen bestellt habe


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2009)

Nope, immer noch 20 : http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...46&agid=829
Ist aber auch absolut fair der Preis.


----------



## painschkes (20. Dezember 2009)

_War mal ne kurze Zeit (ich glaub sogar Halloween) für 10€ - 20€ sind aber mehr als gerechtfertigt..(zumindest mMn)_


----------



## Wagga (20. Dezember 2009)

Alternate verlangt fürs gleiche 80 Euro.
Aber die sind auch noch ok, für alle die es sich nicht zutrauen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Falathrim (20. Dezember 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Alternate verlangt fürs gleiche 80 Euro.
> Aber die sind auch noch ok, für alle die es sich nicht zutrauen.
> 
> MFG,Wagga


Finde ich nicht...was die da machen ist pure Routine-Arbeit...ein Profi ist damit in maximal 20 Minuten fertig. Dafür 80&#8364; verlangen ist schon happig.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Dezember 2009)

Denke ich ähnlich. Selbst als totaler Laie würd ich das selbst machen, wenn ich als Alternative 80€ zu zahlen hätte. Da würde ich lieber 3h und paar Nerven investieren. :X


----------



## Hans Würstchen (21. Dezember 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Alternate verlangt fürs gleiche 80 Euro.
> Aber die sind auch noch ok, für alle die es sich nicht zutrauen.
> 
> MFG,Wagga


Nein Alternate installiert noch das Betriebssysthem usw., Hwv baut nur zusammen und Installation kostet nochmal 40 Euro dazu.
Aber 80 ist trotzdem ein bisschen viel.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. Dezember 2009)

Möchte mich hier bedanken bei euch, hab meinen PC jetzt und sitze davor, danke viel mals.
Grüsse.


----------



## Raheema (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte mich nochmals bedanken für den pc der mir zusammen gestellt wurde =) 


der Pc steht grade neben mir und funktioniert 100% =) 


und weil ich heute geburstag hatte durfte ich ihn auch auspacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


vielen dank noch mals und Frohe weinachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr

wünscht euch alles

Steffen


----------



## Shefanix (22. Dezember 2009)

Viel Spaß mit deinem Rechner und Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (22. Dezember 2009)

danke schön =)


----------



## excane12 (23. Dezember 2009)

hi,
erstmal danke für die antwort,zusammen kistet der pc dann 866euro,
dann brauch ich ja noch windows7 und nen monitor.
jetzt wollt ich fragen ob ich mir einen guten empfehlen könnt?
also er sollte entweder  22,23 oder 24zoll haben.
würde mich über eine antwort sehr freuen.


----------



## Wagga (23. Dezember 2009)

Nimm bitte einen 24"er wenn du es dir leisten kannst. Und den nötigen Platz hast.
Ich rate ab heute noch <22" sich anzuschaffen.
Ich habe den Samsung SyncMaster 2433 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Wenn du kein HDMI verwendest kannst du ihn nehmen.
Andernfalls greife zu:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TFT-M...p;l2=ab+24+Zoll
http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-P2450H-analog...7792&sr=1-1
Achte auf die Auflösung: 1920x1080 HDCP dann kannst du auch Full-HDmaterial (Bluerays) Filme aus dem internet u.s.w. ansehen.
Mit HDMI kannst du auch ggf. eine PS3 mit extra Kabel anschließen. U.s.w.


----------



## Shefanix (23. Dezember 2009)

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/spieler24.html

Die sind alle zu empfehlen.


----------



## excane12 (23. Dezember 2009)

alles klar danke euch.
dann werde ich mal schaun=)


----------



## Wagga (23. Dezember 2009)

Die vom Vorposter kann man natürlich auch alle nehmen.


----------



## NgP.Brot (24. Dezember 2009)

Wo ich hier hardwareversand.de gelesen habe: Hat jemand Erfahrung wie das mit dem Einbau-Service bei denen funktioniert? Also bestellt man einfach die Komponenten die man braucht, wählt dann noch den Einbau-Service aus und kriegt die bestellten Sachen ordentlich zusammengebaut? In meinem Fall wäre das halt alle für nen PC benötigten Komponenten außer DVD-Laufwerk und OS. Oder muss man da was anderes beachten?
Und danke für den informativen Thread. Hat mir bei den Dingen von denen ich leider gar keinen Plan habe (Gehäuse und Netzteil z.B.) doch sehr geholfen, da Vorschläge zu lesen.


----------



## Asoriel (24. Dezember 2009)

So schauts aus. Du wählst alle Komponenten die du willst, packst den Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb und der fertig zusammengebaute PC kommt zu dir nach hause. Das einzige was du in deinem Fall noch  machen müsstest wäre, das Laufwerk einzustecken und Windows zu installieren.


----------



## crank-gp (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte mich hiermit ganz herzlich bei allen bedanken, die mir geholfen haben meinen neuen PC zusammenzustellen. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert, hab mich für den i5 entschieden und bisher keine probleme gehabt. Ich kann NFS Shift, CoD 6 &Co auf höchster Auflösung zocken und nebenbei noch andere Anwendungen laufen lassen.

Noch einmal Vielen Dank !!!

Ihr seid einfach spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd bei dem ganzen Lob in dem Thread hier immer ganz rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freut mich dass wir euch allen helfen können und dass so durchgehend positive Rückmeldung kommt ;D


----------



## Lendryll (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und Frohe Weihnachten zusammen,
ich bin grade dabei mir den PC (den 950€) und da ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
2x Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB RAID0
Also verstehe ich das richtig und ich muss das 2mal bestellen?
Passt das denn überhaupt in den PC rein? Ich kann mir das nicht ganz vorstellen ^^. Oder soll man nicht einfach direkt eine 1000gb platte bestellen?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Shefanix (25. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das heisst das du die 2 mal bestellen sollst. Und Festplatten sind nicht groß, die passen da rein. RAID0 ist halt, das alle Dateien auf beide Platten geteilt werden, also bei einer Installation zum Beispiel Hälfte auf Platte 1 und Hälfte auf der 2. Dadurch wirds dann insgesamt schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (25. Dezember 2009)

Lendryll schrieb:


> Hallo und Frohe Weihnachten zusammen,
> ich bin grade dabei mir den PC (den 950€) und da ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
> 2x Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB RAID0
> Also verstehe ich das richtig und ich muss das 2mal bestellen?
> ...



In das Gehäuse, das bei dem 950€ PC verbaut wird, passen insgesamt 5 Festplatten rein, also brauchst du dir da keine Sorgen machen, dass 2 keinen Platz hätten^^
Ob du jetzt 2x500GB oder 1x1000GB verbaust ist deine Entscheidung. Bei 2x500GB kannst du halt RAID0 laufen lassen was theorethisch 100% mehr Leistung bringt.


----------



## Lendryll (25. Dezember 2009)

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Noch eine Frage dazu:
Bei Hadrwareversand http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...51&agid=689 steht nun nichts von Raid0. Ist das trotzdem dabei?


----------



## Rethelion (25. Dezember 2009)

Lendryll schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für eure Antworten. Noch eine Frage dazu:
> Bei Hadrwareversand http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...51&agid=689 steht nun nichts von Raid0. Ist das trotzdem dabei?



Eine wahrlich gute Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke mal nicht, dass die Leute bei HWV automatisch ein Raid0 einrichten sobald 2 Festplatten in den Warenkorb gelegt werden. Also wird man es hier selbst einrichten müssen.


----------



## Kezu (25. Dezember 2009)

was ihr alle mit dem raid0 habt wenn  eine platte ausfällt sind alle Daten weg. nur doof das die samsung ne recht hohe ausfallquote haben xD
beim 450€ pc
wäre ein athlon mit mehr kernen sinnvoll da das lvl 3 cache zwar mehr leistung bringt ein 3 oder 4 kern aber eben mehr
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X4 620 kostet bei hwv.de 5€ mehr der lässt den phenom 2 x2 alt aussehen sogar der dreikerner AMD Athlon II X3 435 ist besser als der 2 kern phenom 2!!
</h4>Prozessorkühler: Boxed
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD4770
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.Skill DDR3-1333 Ripjaws CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: Sony/NEC Optiarc A7240
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: Xigmatek GoGreen! 400W
 genug gemekkert die anderen zusammenstellung sind sehr gut zusammengestellt 

mfg Kezu


----------



## Rethelion (25. Dezember 2009)

Naja beim Raid0 muss man sich halt überlegen was man lieber haben will; eine hohe Ausfallsicherheit oder hohe Lese/Schreibraten.
Backups sollte man so oder so machen, weil eine einzelne Platte kann dir genausogut ausfallen wie eine im Raid0. Und wie oft fallen Festplatten aus?
Gut, ob Samsung jetzt eine hohe Ausfallrate hat kann ich nicht sagen, aber dass bei Zig Tausend Platten mal einige ausfallen ist normal. Mir ist es jedenfalls noch nie so gegangen und auch eine 10 Jahre alte Festplatte läuft noch einigermassen(bis auf Win95^^).

Und das mit dem AthlonX4 vs. PhenomX2 ist so eine Sache; unterstützt ein Spiel mehrere Kerne ist der Quadcore im Vorteil; wenn nicht bringt der Phenom mit dem L3-Cache eindeutig bessere Werte.
-->http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/prozessoren/2009/kurztest_was_amd_l3-cache_teil_2/2/#abschnitt_test

Ist halt alles immer von den Anforderungen des Anwenders abhängig und da müsste man die PCs halt noch auf jeden anpassen.


----------



## Ljuboff (27. Dezember 2009)

Hiho
ich wollte mir einen neuen PC anschaffen und hab mal euren Thread benutzt. Jetzt wollte ich mein gewurschelt absegnen bzw von euch verbessern lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, das wäre dann:
_Prozessor:_ AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (mit Kühler dann ja)
_Grafikkarte:_ Powercolor HD5770 1024MB Play! Retail
_Arbeitsspeicher:_ 6GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10600 DDR3-1333 CL9
_Mainboard:_ Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770
_Festplatte:_ Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
_Laufwerk:_ SONY Optiarc AD7240 S-ATA RAM schwarz bulk
_Gehäuse:_ Cooltek CT-K 2 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil
_Netzteil:_ Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus -500 Watt
MIt Windows 7 und Zusammenbau bin ich dann bei 724€ angekommen.

Beim Prozessor ist ja ein Lüfter dabei. Reicht das oder soll ich noch den _Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro_ dazu bestellen?

Passt das so oder hab ich mir irgendwo einen Patzer erlaubt?

Liebe Grüße,
Die Boffi


----------



## Falathrim (27. Dezember 2009)

4GB und nicht 6GB RAM (Dual Channel und so)


----------



## Festergut (28. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin, liebe Community.
Also erstma großes Lob und vielen Dank an die/den Macher des Threads ! Wirklich ne super Zusammenfassung und genau das, was ich ewig lang gesucht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

(Entschuldigt bitte im voraus komische Fragen oder Ansichten, aber leider hab ich *SO GUT WIE KEINE AHNUNG *^^ )
So nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen: 
Ich habe zur Zeit einen denke ich nicht soooo schlechten PC, dennoch kann ich 25er Raids nicht spielen ohne massive FPS-Einbrüche, daher hab ich mich entschlossen, mir einen neuen Computer zuzulegen. Vom Preis her fallen mir da die 750€ und die 850€ Version ins Auge. Da hab ich schon meine erste und wahrscheinlich die wichtigste Frage: Wird mit dieser Hardware WoW und insbesondere 25er Raids flüssig und ohne FPS unter 10 laufen?
Nun hab ich ja schon einen PC und wollte wissen ob ich folgende Komponenten behalten kann:

Netzteil : SHA-450 8P 
Gehäuse : Thermaltake Shark
An Festplatten habe ich 2x250GB von Samsung.
Laufwerk und DVD-Brenner kann ich denke ich sowieso wieder verbauen oder kanns da auch Probleme mit Kompatibilität geben?

Das Netzteil hat 50W weniger als die im Thread empfohlenen, macht das große Probleme oder kann ich das wieder verbauen?

Somit müsste ich nur 

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition // Intel Core i7 860
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Mugen Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD5850
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB G.Skill DDR3-1333 Ripjaws CL7
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P  // ASUS P7P55D LE

kaufen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und mal eure Meinung dazu sagen.
Vielen dank schonmal im voraus!

P.S.: Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie lange die Lieferzeit der Graka ist, aber gäbe es da nicht eine gleichwertige Alternative, die vielleicht  nicht Wochen oder Monate auf sich warten lässt?


----------



## Falathrim (28. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal danke für das Lob (:

Zu deinen Fragen:
1.) Also von der schieren Leistung des Rechners her sollte WoW unter maximalen Details locker flockig laufen. Auch in Raids und in Dala. Allerdings kann ich da keine Garantie geben, da WoW erfahrungsgemäß dank "Flickenteppich-Engine", also dank der andauernden Aufrüstung der Grafikengine, absolut unberechenbar ist. Aber wie gesagt, von der Leistung her sollte es passen. 
2.) Netzteil, Gehäuse, Festplatten und Laufwerke solltest du weiter benutzen können. Bei den Laufwerken fragt sich, ob die noch IDE sind oder schon SATA(2)

Meine Frage ist allerdings:
Was hast du denn in deinem alten Rechner noch verbaut? Wenn der Rechner "relativ gut" ist kann es ja sein dass da nur ein Flaschenhals besteht. Poste also bitte die restlichen Komponenten.


----------



## Festergut (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort =) 

Also die Laufwerke sind IDE, kann ich die trotzdem noch verwenden oder sollte ich dann besser neue kaufen? (Würde nichts ausmachen, da ich ja schon bei Netzteil und Festplatten was sparen kann^^)

Der Rest des PCs sieht dann wie folgt aus:

Mainboard: Asus P5LD2 Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 7900 GT
Prozessor: Intel Pentium D 3,2GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB DDR2 RAM

Aber selbst wenn es nur an ein oder 2 Komponenten liegen sollte, wär es mir doch lieber mal alles aufzurüsten, allein schon um dann erstmal wieder eine Zeit lang ruhe zu haben... 
Oh eine Frage kommt da doch noch auf : Ich habe im Moment Windows XP Pro drauf, sollte ich Windows mir Win7 zulegen oder ist das Betriebssystem, rein von der Performance, egal?


----------



## Ljuboff (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ohne den tollen Thread hätte ich mir einfach was beim saturn gekauft oder so.

Dual channel kannte ich gar nicht. Machen die das beim Zusammenbau schon oder muss ich das dann umstecken? 

Also ersetze ich dann die 6GB durch _4GB G.Skill DDR3-1333 Ripjaws CL7_.

Hm dann bin ich mal gespannt wann mein neuer PC ankommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße
Die Boffi


----------



## NgP.Brot (28. Dezember 2009)

Das wird dir schon richtig gesteckt.

Da du ne HD5850 als Graka bestellt hast kann das dauern, da die atm extreme Lieferengpässe hat.


----------



## pumicore (28. Dezember 2009)

hi

also da ich mir jetzt im januar den neuen rechner anschaffen werde, hab ich noch ein paar fragen

1. zusammenstellung: 

processor: intel core i7 860 box
kühler:  scythe mugen 2 kühler  ----------> *verbaut hardwareversand den kühler??? *
graka: powercolor radeon hd5850 --------->*wie siehts da mit den lieferengpässen aus? im moment is glaub ich out of stock*
ram: 4gb G.Skill Ripjaws PC3-10667U CL7
mainboard: asus p7p55d le
hdd: samsung spinpoint F3 500gb
drive: sony optiarc AD7240 S-ATA
gehäuse: xigmatec midgard 
netzteil: go green psu 80plus-500 watt

os: microsoft windows 7 home premium 64bit

was haltet ihr davon? besteht größtenteils aus dem 850€ pc wobei ich bei hardwareversand auf 995,53€ komme mit dem service "zusammenbau"

zu den fragen: 1. verbaut hardwareversand.de den kühler und was ist mit den lieferengpässen der graka?
                      2. hab ich iwo zu teure teile in den warenkorb gepackt? weil mit os müsste es trotzdem ca 60-70€ günstiger sein (wenn ich mich an den 850€ PC halte und das tu ich ja offensichtlich^^

wegen dem zusammenbau: einfach die sachen in den warenkorb packen und dann noch den 20€ service dazu und ich bekomm ihn fertig zu mir nachhause und muss nur noch windows installieren? 


soweit so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke mal für jede antwort


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Den Mugen 2 verbaut Hardwareversand meines Wissens nach nicht. Das Ding ist einfach zu schwer, die Gefahr dass beim Transport das Mainboard schaden nimmt ist einfach zu hoch. Um den Mugen 2 gut installieren zu können muss man im Endeffekt wieder das Board ausbauen. Sprich in dem Falle würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt den Zusammenbau sparen, weil du wohl bis auf den RAM den PC eh wieder komplett demontieren musst. Da helfen auch Mainboardtrayaussparungen im Gehäuse nicht groß weiter.


----------



## pumicore (28. Dezember 2009)

ok dann ist es wohl besser den zusammenbau zu sparen und die teile einzeln zu bestellen

ich kann ihn eh selbst zusammenbauen, ich hab erfahrung damit und sonst hab ich noch genug freunde die noch mehr ahnung davon haben.
das wäre nicht das problem aber bequem wär es schon nur noch das os installieren zu müssen. 

wegen der grafikkarte----> weiss da jemand was wegen den lieferengpässen? bzw gibts eine alternative von zb nvidia auf dem selben niveau wie die hd5850???
bald soll ja die neue gforce reihe kommen... 300er serie glaub ich und dann ändert sich das machtverhältnis eh wieder. 

die hd5850 ist im moment recht schwer zu bekommen und die hd8570 noch schwerer... wobei die erstere mir attraktiver erscheint weil sie auch 100€ günstiger ist. 


danke schonmal für antworten

lg


----------



## Kyragan (28. Dezember 2009)

Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist die 5850 in jedem Fall die bessere, wenn nicht beste Wahl. Es kommen immer mal wieder Karten raus, aber es gibt noch viele die schon lange vorbestellt haben und immer noch keine Karte in ihrer Hand haben. Sprich: Erst werden Vorbesteller beliefert und der Rest wandert ins Inventar des Shops. Da kanns schon mal dauern, bis du ne 5850/70 bekommst. Einige Wochen werden da sicherlich noch vergehen. Angeblich hat TSMC Fortschritte mit dem 40nm Verfahren erzielen und somit höhere Yield-Raten erreichen können aber an der Verfügbarkeit hat sich dort relativ wenig getan. Die GT300-Serie von Nvidia wird noch ne Weile auf sich warten lassen. Angeblich war geplant die Karten auf dem Papier zur CES 2010(7.1 - 10.1) zu launchen, aber anscheinend hat man des jetzt auch aufgegeben und den Launch auf März verschoben. Nur weil die Karte im März launcht, wenn überhaupt, bedeutet das aber noch lange nicht dass man auch eine bekommt - siehe HD5000 Serie.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

Wegen der 5850 würde ich nicht auf einen Händler bauen; schaut bei mehreren täglich rein, dann ist die Chance größer dass man eine bekommt.


----------



## NgP.Brot (28. Dezember 2009)

Mal eine Frage zum Thema Zukunftssicherheit eines neuen PCs, da ich mich grad irgendwie überhaupt net entscheiden kann:

Lieber einen PC mit _AMD Phenom II X4 965 + ATI HD5850_ oder einen mit _Intel Core i7-920 + ATI HD5770_ kaufen? Die Frage zielt jetzt rein darauf ab, was für die Zukunft empfehlenswerter wäre. Prinzipiell also: Bessere Graka oder bessere CPU?


----------



## pumicore (28. Dezember 2009)

auf ebay gibs noch ein paar karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber halt bedeutend teuerer haha

was is mit nvidia geforce gtx 285 / 295 / 275?   hoff ich hab da keinen fehler gmacht

sonst muss ich wirklich einfach jeden tag shops abklappern und nach den hd5850 zu schaun

der rest ist ja kein problem zu beschaffen. nur die blöde graka.... -.-


danke schonmal


----------



## Shefanix (28. Dezember 2009)

Also im Prinzip kann man sagen, das es für Spiele besser ist eine gute Grafikkarte zu haben. Daher würde ich auch hier das erste Angebot nehmen. Oder du kaufst dir einen i5 + HD5850, weil den i7 braucht eigentlich keiner zum zocken.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Dezember 2009)

pumicore schrieb:


> auf ebay gibs noch ein paar karten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen eine HD5850 für 250€ bei Pixmania gekauft.
Keine Vorbestellung sondern Donnerstag verfügbar, bestellt, Dienstag geliefert^^

Allein schon wegen der Zukunftssicherheit würde ich zu AMD greifen; der AM3 wird auch bei der nächsten Prozessorgeneration noch genutzt werden.
Bei Intel ist das nicht sicher; sieht man ja jetzt schon am 1366 und 1156.


----------



## pumicore (28. Dezember 2009)

pixmania check ich mal aus



AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition ---- was haltet ihr von dem? würd ich auch günstiger wegkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mach noch bildbearbeitung und ein bisschen filme aber mehr bildbearbeitung.  vektor und pixelgrafik

hatte bisher immer intel... 

wenn ich AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition nehm, dann das Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P oder?

ich hab gehört dass amd schon sehr gut sein soll aber da ich ja nicht nur spiele sondern auch für einige graphische aufgaben nutzen werde und will frag ich mich ob intel nicht besser ist. wenn intel überhaupt noch _so viiiiiiel besser ist_

bitte erleuchtet mich haha


----------



## Falathrim (29. Dezember 2009)

Naja wenn du wirklich professionell arbeitest, wirst du mit dem Intel signifikante Leistungssteigerungen erfahren, allerdings nur bei Anwendungen, die mehr als 4 Kerne ausnutzen können. Hast du allerdings, was zum Spielen zu empfehlen ist, SMT deaktiviert, wirst du kaum Unterschiede zwischen i7 und Phenom II spüren...und für alles, was unter professionellem und hochaufwendigem Rendering etc. liegt reicht ein Phenom II in der Preisklasse locker...für die fernere Zukunft (>2 Jahre) würde ich allerdings in i7 investieren...Multicore gehört die Zukunft ;D


----------



## Kyragan (29. Dezember 2009)

Was die Zukunft angeht würde ich ehrlich gesagt eher in AMD investieren.
Warum? Intel hat aktuell 3 Sockel laufen, für alle erscheinen neue CPUs aber keiner weiß wie lange noch für welchen Sockel welche CPUs kommen.
775 ist angeblich am auslaufen, bekommt aber Nachschub. 1156 die angebliche Zukunftsplattform hat aktuell nur die i5-Modelle zu bieten, später sollen wohl die i3 mit integrierter IGP für 1156 erscheinen. Die neue Leistungskrone liegt bei 1366er Sockel mit i7 und den Xeon-Modellen. Wobei letztere klare Arbeitsmaschinen für Server sind.

AMD strukturiert das ganze klarer. AM2 ist ausgelaufen, AM2+ wird noch spärlich mit Low-End-CPUs versorgt und AM3 bekommt die ganze Aufmerksamkeit.
AM3-CPUs haben genauso einen DDR3-Controller wie die Intel-CPUs, auch da gibts keine Nachteile. Alles was an Opteron-Ablegern für den Desktopmarkt kommt wird auf AM3 erscheinen, genauso neue Phenom II oder Athlon II Modelle. Außerdem ist klar, dass die neue Bulldozer-CPU-Serie die wohl irgendwann 2011 Intel die Hölle heiß machen soll -und allem Anschein nach auch wird- für AM3 erscheinen wird.

Die klareren Linien in der Produktentwicklung demnach der Berechenbarkeit im Hinblick auf Zukunftssicherheit sind hier in jedem Fall bei AMD zu finden.


----------



## pumicore (29. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja wenn du wirklich professionell arbeitest, wirst du mit dem Intel signifikante Leistungssteigerungen erfahren, allerdings nur bei Anwendungen, die mehr als 4 Kerne ausnutzen können. Hast du allerdings, was zum Spielen zu empfehlen ist, SMT deaktiviert, wirst du kaum Unterschiede zwischen i7 und Phenom II spüren




was ist SMT? sry die frage 

ich mach zwar keine professionellen filme aber aber photographie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (29. Dezember 2009)

SMT = Simultaneous Multithreading

Zitat von Wikipedia: 



> Der Begriff Simultaneous Multithreading (etwa simultaner Mehrfadenbetrieb), oder kurz SMT, bezeichnet die Fähigkeit eines Mikroprozessors, mittels getrennter Pipelines und/oder zusätzlicher Registersätze mehrere Threads gleichzeitig auszuführen. Hiermit stellt SMT eine Form des hardwareseitigen Multithreadings dar.



Heisst auf Deutsch: Die CPU hat 4 Physische-Kerne, kann aber mittels SMT noch 4 weitere emulieren um so 8 virtuelle Kerne zu haben. Das kann in manchen Anwendungen einen Performance-Boost geben, bei Spielen etc. bewirkt es aber das genaue Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pumicore (29. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> SMT = Simultaneous Multithreading
> 
> Zitat von Wikipedia:
> 
> ...





wie deaktiviert man das?


----------



## Shefanix (29. Dezember 2009)

Das kann man im Bios deaktivieren, wo genau weiss ich nicht. Aber ich denke das lässt sich irgendwo finden. Bei Google einfach mal suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pumicore (29. Dezember 2009)

wozu nimmt man sich prozessoren mit mehrkerntechnologien wenn man sie sowieso dann wieder deaktiviert?

wie groß sind die leistungseinbußen wenn man smt nicht deaktiviert? 

muss doch anstrengend sein wenn man arbeitet und smt aktiviert hat und dann um zu spielen neustarten muss um das smt zu deaktivieren.

ist das verständlich?    


naja wie schlimm ist das wenns nicht deaktiviert ist?


----------



## Shefanix (29. Dezember 2009)

Bei Spielen geht das schon mal gut über 10% Leistungsverlust. Bei einigen Anwendungen genau das gleiche. Im Moment gibt es meiner Meinung nach noch nicht wirklich viele Anwendungen die davon profitieren.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was die Zukunft angeht würde ich ehrlich gesagt eher in AMD investieren.


Man sollte in beide investieren *g*



> Warum? Intel hat aktuell 3 Sockel laufen, für alle erscheinen neue CPUs aber keiner weiß wie lange noch für welchen Sockel welche CPUs kommen.
> 775 ist angeblich am auslaufen, bekommt aber Nachschub. 1156 die angebliche Zukunftsplattform hat aktuell nur die i5-Modelle zu bieten, später sollen wohl die i3 mit integrierter IGP für 1156 erscheinen. Die neue Leistungskrone liegt bei 1366er Sockel mit i7 und den Xeon-Modellen. Wobei letztere klare Arbeitsmaschinen für Server sind.


3 Sockel? 775 ist definitiv am auslaufen. Wenn jetzt noch was für 775 kommt, dann weils so ähnlich ist wie AGP: Es läuft aus, aber noch hats fast jeder. Wenn jemand also aufrüsten will, aber kein Geld für Mainboard und RAM hat, breitet man das Geschäft so aus. Hat sich Intel von AMD abgeschaut, die haben dank Sockel-Kompatibilität dieselbe Möglichkeit geschaffen.
Sockel 1366 war ein Experiment von Intel, das allerdings nicht sonderlich gut geklappt hat -> die Welt ist, abgesehen von Serverbereich, den die Xeons bedienen, noch nicht bereit für Triple-Channel etc., alleine weil der RAM noch nicht wirklich gebraucht wird
Sockel 1156 gehört ganz klar die Zukunft. i3-, i5- und i7-CPUs erscheinen auf diesem Sockel, er ist preislich moderat und technisch ausgereift. 



> AMD strukturiert das ganze klarer. AM2 ist ausgelaufen, AM2+ wird noch spärlich mit Low-End-CPUs versorgt und AM3 bekommt die ganze Aufmerksamkeit.
> AM3-CPUs haben genauso einen DDR3-Controller wie die Intel-CPUs, auch da gibts keine Nachteile. Alles was an Opteron-Ablegern für den Desktopmarkt kommt wird auf AM3 erscheinen, genauso neue Phenom II oder Athlon II Modelle. Außerdem ist klar, dass die neue Bulldozer-CPU-Serie die wohl irgendwann 2011 Intel die Hölle heiß machen soll -und allem Anschein nach auch wird- für AM3 erscheinen wird.


Naja trotzdem gibt es 4 verschiedene Prozessorserien, die noch ziemlich verbreitet sind - 939, AM2, AM2+ und AM3...insgesamt auch verwirrende Benennung. Aber ja, die Produktpalette ist, wenn man die Sockel anschaut, übersichtlicher. Bei der Masse an Prozessoren ist das aber auch anders^^



> Die klareren Linien in der Produktentwicklung demnach der Berechenbarkeit im Hinblick auf Zukunftssicherheit sind hier in jedem Fall bei AMD zu finden.


Naja...bei beiden ist nichts sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## excane12 (29. Dezember 2009)

hallo,
vorab ich habe von monitoren und auflösung kp.

also,
ich habe mir heute den sync master 2433 gekauft und habe ihn an meinem laptop angeschlossen(meinen pc bekomme ich erst noch im januar=))
Also gleich angeschlossen und funzt so weit auch alles.
Jetzt vollgendes:
ich habe eine auflösung am laptop von 1280x800also auf dem laptop sehe ich die auflösung auch so sehr gut.bloß auf meinem 24zoll monitor ist alles größer als auf dem laptop.das heißt er hat alles gleich übernommen wie auf dem laptop.
Allerdings bilde mich mir ein,dass es bei meinem alten monitor(den ich schon länger nicht benutzt habe) anders war.Da hat er auch die größe übernommen,daß heißt ich hatte nach oben,unten,links,rechts viel mehr platz als auf dem laptop bildschirm.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das bei meinem neuen Monitor einstellen kann.


Ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ich das meine,war ein wneig schwer zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Wagga (29. Dezember 2009)

Kannst du das nicht im Treiber einstellen?
Fn+Monitortaste (ist bei den F-Tasten) hast du sicher schon genutzt/versucht.
Suche mal im Treiber nach.

NVIDIA Systemsteuerung oder Catalyst.
Da solltest du die Auflösung auf 1920x1080 einstellen.
Oder versuchs mit der beiliegenden CD.
Da ist ein Treiber und Tools drauf.
Ich brauche dies aber nicht.
Der Monitor ist übrigens sehr gut ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## excane12 (29. Dezember 2009)

erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort,
also über fn und f7 gehts nicht.und mit der cd bekomm ich nicht so ganz hin,er fragt mich halt nach modell und wenn ich mein modell angebe öffnet sich im firefox eine neuer leerer tab wo nur oben in der leiste etwas steht.


ich bekomm es zumbeispiel auch nicht eingestellt im nvidia panel,dass ich nur den bildschirm vom monitor sehen will,ich kann es zwar einstellen die änderung wird so aber nicht übernommen.


----------



## Cezza (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

wollte mir die Tage einen PC aus der Kategorie 750&#8364; zusammenbasteln.

Hätte da aber noch eine Frage wollte noch eine Netzwerkkarte dazubestellen welche würdet ihr da empfehlen. Bräuchte Sie eigentlich nur fürs Internet oder mal für den Lappi von meiner Freundn. Also keine Mega-Lanpartys oder sowas.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

:Edit   

Achja werde auf Hardwareversand.de bestellen


----------



## NgP.Brot (29. Dezember 2009)

Cezza schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wollte mir die Tage einen PC aus der Kategorie 750€ zusammenbasteln.
> 
> ...



Die im 750€ PC vorgeschlagenen Mainboards besitzen schon integrierte Netzwerkadapter, brauchst also keine extra Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## Cezza (29. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch mal super, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ne andere Frage noch, lohnt sich eine extra Soundkarte wenn man hauptsächlich zockt und gelegentlich vielleicht mal nen film schaut. 

Nur für das zocken wäre es jetzt nicht so wichtig bei mir, außer es macht halt einen großen Unterschied aus.

Edit:

Ich glaub man merkt das ich mich nicht besonders gut in Sachen Hardware auskenne. Habe leider noch ein Problem, auf Hardwareversand gibts es nur einen 

Arctic Freezer 64 Pro und nicht den, der hier in der Zusammenstellung beim 750 €-Rechner angegeben ist. Bei dem auf HWV steht halt nur AM2 Sockel und der PC ist doch mit AM3 Sockel???


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Die Sockel AM2 und AM3 sind von der Verschraubung der Kühler her baugleich. Sie unterscheiden sich lediglich in der Anzahl der Pins.
Eine Soundkarte wird sich für den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher nicht lohnen. Die Onboard-Chips haben ausreichende Qualität um Musik, Filme und Spiele einwandfrei wiederzugeben. Eine Soundkarte würde ich nur Soundenthusiasten empfehlen.


----------



## excane12 (30. Dezember 2009)

hi,
also wieschonmal gesagt habe ich vor mir den 750euro pc zu kaufen.
jetzt viel mir ein das ich w-lan brauch.
was gibts da für möglichkeiten?
mit stick ist keine gute idee,das hatte ich schonmal und war alles andere als gut.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Anständige W-Lan-Karten für PCI gibts für 15 €.


----------



## Festergut (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir von einem guten Kumpel folgende Zusammenstellung empfehlen lassen, aber es nochmal hier absegnen lassen, weil ich auch noch 1 oder 2 kleine Fragen habe =) 

Mainboard
Prozessor?
RAM?
Grafikkarte

So hat es mir mein Kumpel vorgelegt.
Wollte nun wissen, was ihr allgemein von der Zusammenstellung haltet und ob ihr vielleicht eine Alternative zur Grafikkarte habt, da ich nur ungern Monate darauf warten möchte, bestimmt gibt es ältere Grafikkarten, mit denen man WoW zocken kann.
Und vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch einen CPU-Kühler der Kategorie "gut und günstig" empfehlen, habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit den mitgelieferten Kühlern von Intel, außerdem hab ich vor, den Prozessor zu übertakten. Danke schonmal.

Grüße

P.S.: Der PC ist nur für WoW gedacht, andere tolle Games mit super-imba Grafik interessieren mich nicht, also nicht daran messen bitte. Auch bei der Grafikkarte: Sie muss so gut sein, dass ich jetzt und vielleicht noch in Cata 25er Raids flüssig spielen kann, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Allzu viel halte ich davon nicht, insbesondere was das Board angeht. Auch den RAM bekommt man wesentlich billiger. Was hast du denn für ein Maximal-Budget?

Edit: Gemessen an den Komponenten die dir empfohlen worden sind versuch ich mal was ähnliches zusammen zu basteln.


----------



## Festergut (31. Dezember 2009)

Maximal-Budget sollte so 600-700 Euro sein.


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

AMD-System:
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Gigabyte GA-MA-UD3P
4GB G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7 
Powercolor HD5770
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
LG GH22NS50
Xigmatek Asgard
Xigmatek GoGreen! 500W

Gesamtpreis: 585,84&#8364;.

Intel-System:
Intel Core i5-750 boxed
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3
4GB G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7 
Powercolor HD5770
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
LG GH22NS50
Xigmatek Asgard
Xigmatek GoGreen! 500W

Gesamtpreis: 644,06&#8364;.

Was den CPU-Kühler angeht würde ich dir einen Scythe Mugen 2 vorschlagen. Der passt auf beide Sockel und ist ne absolute Preis/Leistungskanone. Was besseres gibts kaum. Er eignet sich für den Silent und (Semi-)passivbetrieb, kann jedoch auch bei Overclocking in Verbindung mit guten Lüftern hohe Leistung erzielen. Preis für das gute Stück: 34,43&#8364;.
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

Solltest du den Rechner zusammenbauen lassen wollen kostet dich das 20&#8364; extra. Der Mugen 2 wird bei Hardwareversand jedoch nicht verbaut: Zu schwer! Es bestünde die Gefahr von Transportschäden. Deshalb meine Empfehlung: Selbst zusammenbauen, denn für den Mugen musst du den Rechner eh quasi komplett auseinander nehmen.

Edit: Was die Leistung angeht sind beide Systeme ebenbürtig. Der i5-750 ist maximal 5% schneller, die du im Endeffekt eh nicht spürst. Bei (semiprofessioneller bis professioneller) Videobearbeitung oder Fotobearbeitung kann der i5 etwas davonziehen, aber das scheint eh nicht in deinem Anforderungsprofil zu liegen.


----------



## Festergut (31. Dezember 2009)

Hey vielen dank, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast und vor allem so schnell =)

Ich denke, das erste System wird für mich vollkommen ausreichen, im Moment zocke ich auf niedrigsten Details und bekomme trotzdem FPS-Einbrüche in Raids, also is das erstma am wichtigsten und würd mich voll zufrieden stellen, Details auf ultra oder so Kram stehen da erstma hinten an.
Was ich wohl vergessen habe zu sagen ist, dass ich schon ein Netzteil, Gehäuse und Laufwerke habe und somit nur das "Innenleben" aufgerüstet werden muss, trotzdem danke für deine Mühen.

Zum Betriebsystem: Ich habe bisher immer XP gehabt und solange es läuft hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor Win7 zu kaufen. Kann ich dann auf das neue System wieder XP machen oder sollte ich dann 7 kaufen. Oder bleibt sich das (für meine recht niedrigen Ansprüche^^) egal?

Edit.: Ich link nochmal die Komponenten, die ich schon habe, nicht das am Ende ein böses Erwachen kommt, weil was nicht passt oder so.

Gehäuse
Netzteil
Laufwerk  (Was anderes finde ich dazu leider nicht, wird wohl nicht mehr hergestellt oder so)


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

Gehäuse, gut. Laufwerke, gut. 
Was hast du fürn Netzteil?

Was das OS angeht: An sich ists völlig egal. Ich empfehle dir dennoch Windows 7. Es ist einfach unglaublich viel besser als alles was Microsoft vorher an Betriebssystemen rausgebracht hat. Ich find schon, dass sichs lohnt.


----------



## Festergut (31. Dezember 2009)

Nur um sicherzugehen, dass Edit nicht übersehen wird, hier nochmal die schon vorhandenen Komponenten:

Gehäuse
Netzteil
Laufwerk (Was anderes finde ich dazu leider nicht, wird wohl nicht mehr hergestellt oder so)
2x Festplatte (Das gleiche, wie beim Laufwerk: Bei Alternate, Hardwareversand usw. nicht gefunden)


----------



## Kyragan (31. Dezember 2009)

450W sollten für nen X4 955 und eine HD5770 gut reichen, denke ich. 360W combinded power auf der 12V-Schiene sollten eigentlich genügen. Bedenke nur, wenn du übertaktest frisst deine CPU auch mehr Strom. Kritisch sollte es deswegen imo trotzdem nicht werden.


----------



## Festergut (31. Dezember 2009)

Dann ist ja alles geklärt. Danke nochmal für die gute Beratung =)
Werd dann demnächst das Zeug bestellen und mal schaun wie alles so wird. Falls ich nochmal Hilfe brauche, weiss ich ja wo ich sie finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also thx und Guten Rutsch
MfG Chris


----------



## Barnes66 (2. Januar 2010)

Hey, ich hab mir jetzt mal nen PC zusammengestellt:

allerdings selber, ohne Hilfe

* IntelProzessor:*           INTEL Core i5 750 (4x 2.66GHz) 1156                                        
*Prozessorkühler:*           INTEL Standard Box Kühler                                        
*Arbeitsspeicher:*           4GB G.SKILL DDR3 PC-1333 - 2x2048MB                                        
*Mainboard:*           GIGABYTE P55A-UD4 Sockel 1156                                        
*Grafikkarte:*           1024MB ATI Radeon HD4890                                        
*Festplatte 1:*           1000GB Samsung F3 (SATA-II, 7.200U/Min, 32MB Cache)                                        
*Festplatte 2:*           keine Auswahl                                        
*optisches Laufwerk 1:*           22x LG GH22 +/-RW SATA                                        
*optisches Laufwerk 2:*           keine Auswahl                                        
*Diskettenlaufwerk/ Kartenleser:*           keine Auswahl                                        
*Soundkarte für PCI / PCI-E Slot:*           Terratec Aureon 5.1 (PCI)                                        
*Erweiterungskarten:*           300Mbit WLAN PCI Karte (N-Draft)                                        
*Netzteil:*           700W BEQUIET Straight Power E7 (80+)                                        
*Gehäuse:*           CoolerMaster HAF 922M                                        
*Betriebssystem:*           Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit                                        
*Installationsservice:*           Installation von Betriebsystem, aller Treiber und BIOS Update                                        
*Tastatur:*           Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard                                        
*Maus:*           Roccat Kone Laser


bitte um ein kurzes feedback, bzw. verbesserung


----------



## Kyragan (2. Januar 2010)

700W sind eindeutig zu viel. Mit 500W hast du schon mehr als genug Power und reichlich Platz nach oben. Spar dir das Geld.
Ob du ne Soundkarte brauchst musst du selbst wissen. Ich würde behaupten wer kein Soundfetischist ist wird mit Onboard-Sound vom Board gut auskommen. Das ist letztendlich deine Entscheidung, wenn man das Geld überhat kanns aber sicherlich nicht schaden.
Der Rest sieht soweit gut aus, ich würde mir aber überlegen einen anderen CPU-Kühler zu verbauen. Die boxed-Kühler sind nicht grad die leisesten und besonders gut kühlen sie auch nicht. Ausreichend, aber eben nicht wirklich gut.

Das einzige was ich dringend ändern würde wäre das Netzteil, alles andere ist Geschmackssache bzw. vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Barnes66 (2. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> 700W sind eindeutig zu viel. Mit 500W hast du schon mehr als genug Power und reichlich Platz nach oben. Spar dir das Geld.
> Ob du ne Soundkarte brauchst musst du selbst wissen. Ich würde behaupten wer kein Soundfetischist ist wird mit Onboard-Sound vom Board gut auskommen. Das ist letztendlich deine Entscheidung, wenn man das Geld überhat kanns aber sicherlich nicht schaden.
> Der Rest sieht soweit gut aus, ich würde mir aber überlegen einen anderen CPU-Kühler zu verbauen. Die boxed-Kühler sind nicht grad die leisesten und besonders gut kühlen sie auch nicht. Ausreichend, aber eben nicht wirklich gut.
> 
> Das einzige was ich dringend ändern würde wäre das Netzteil, alles andere ist Geschmackssache bzw. vollkommen in Ordnung.



Okay, dann werd ich das Netzteil rutnerschrauben, spar ich nochmal was(soviel hab ich doch nicht wie es erst aussschaut^^)

okay bisschen dicker sound, wäre schon schön mal schauen und naja der Kühler, hier konnte ich nur das Gehäuse auswählen mit Kühler, sprich ich konnte keinen extra Kühler auswählen, aber laut beschreibung ist der voll schon gut. 

ichs chau nochmal, danke dir


ach da ist der kühler, okay hab ich übersehen, aber das geld spar ich dann ja bei dem netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## excane12 (3. Januar 2010)

hi,
also jetzt darf ich doch nur etwa 600euro ausgeben .
jedenfalls brauch ich einen pc der auch mit hohen auflösungen lagg frei funktioniert.
jetzt habe ich mir als vorlage den 550euro pc genommen und ein wenig abgeändert:
Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus -500 Watt
4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
Intel Core i5-750 Box 8192Kb, LGA1156
ASUS P7P55 LX, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3
Point of View GeForce 9800GT 1024MB PCI-Express
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
LG GH22LP20 schwarz lightscribe bare

so das wären dann 591euro.
das kommt dann noch win7.


könnt ihr mir verbesserungsvorschläge werden oder sagen welche teile überflüssig sind und wo ich gut sparen kann.
wie gesagt ich habe eigendlich nur 600euro und müsste ,zu den 591euro noch win 7 kaufen,das wäre villt. noch möglich es wäre aber gut wenn ich noch iwo sparen könnte.


würde mich über vorschläge sehr freuen.
mfg.


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Schmeiss die 9800GT raus, und nimm was von ATI. Die 9800GT ist es nicht wert, in so einem Rechner zu stecken :>


----------



## excane12 (3. Januar 2010)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Schmeiss die 9800GT raus, und nimm was von ATI. Die 9800GT ist es nicht wert, in so einem Rechner zu stecken :>




ok danke für die antwort.
kannst du mir sagen welche ich nehmen sollte.ich weiß nicht welche ein gutes preisleistungsverhälrniss hat.
sie sollte halt etwa den gleich preis haben wie die 9800gt.



E// wie sieht es mit der aus?:
Club3D HD4850 HDMI 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express
mfg.


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Ich würde das komplett umdenken:

CPU: AMD PhenomII 955
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
RAM: 4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws
Grafikkarte: HD4890
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil: BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt
Laufwerk: LG GH22LP20
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB

591,23€

Damit hast du wesentlich mehr Leistung in Spielen, als wenn du eine HD4850 oder eine 9800GT nimmst. Und bei der CPU tut sich da in Spielen nicht allzu viel.


----------



## excane12 (4. Januar 2010)

ok vielen dank.
hatte zwar noch nie amd cpu,aber wenn der besser ist werde ich mir den holen=)
eine sache noch:
ich kann nur wlan benutzen und brauch deshalb eine wireless lan netzwerkkarte
ich habe eine 6k leitung gewählt und habe dazu diese karte genommen:
Allnet ALL0261 Wireless 54 Mbit PCI
ich denke die kann ich noch dazu nehmen oder?

danke nochmals für die hilfe=)


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das sollte keine Probleme machen, obwohl ich bei den Karten eigentlich keine Ahnung habe, was da gut ist :>


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

@excane12: Was hast du denn für einen Wlan-Router? Evtl. unterstützt der ja den neuen n-Standard, dann kannst dir auch eine solche Karte holen.


----------



## excane12 (4. Januar 2010)

ich habe einen t-com speedport w 701v


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

excane12 schrieb:


> ich habe einen t-com speedport w 701v



Ok der hat kein "n"; dann halt nicht^^


----------



## Rexxar-Knilch (4. Januar 2010)

ich hab da mal ne frage...

hab mir einen pc rausgesucht, der mich interessiert..

hier die daten:
_________________________________________________________
GEHÄUSE
  Bauform                             Miditower
  Farbe                               schwarz
  Frontanschlüsse                     2x USB;
                                      Sound
  Netzteil                            500W ATX Silent
  Gehäuselüfter                       Papst (nur 12dB(A))

PROZESSOR
  Hersteller                          Intel
  Typ                                 Core2Quad Q8300 (4x 2,5 GHz)
  Anzahl Kerne                        4 (Vier-Kern-Prozessor)
  Kühlung                             großer sehr leiser Kühler

FESTPLATTE
  Kapazität                           500 GB SATA Samsung (sehr leise)
  Drehzahl                            7.200 U/min

SPEICHER
  Typ                                 DDR2 PC 667
  Kapazität                           4096 MB

GRAFIK
  Speicher                            512MB
  Chipsatz                            Geforce 9400 GT
  Ausgang                             1x VGA / 1xDVI
  Kühlung                             passiv --> sehr leise

SOUND
  Typ                                 6-Kanal-Sound

OPTISCHES LAUFWERK
  Typ                                 DVD-Brenner

NETZWERK
  Anschluß                            TP (RJ45)
  Leistung                            10/100 MBit
  DSL-fähig                           ja

ZUSATZINFORMATIONEN
Anschlüsse für Tastatur (PS2) und Maus (PS2),
1x seriell,
VGA & DVI,
4x USB (hinten), 2x USB (vorn),
Sound (3x 3,5mm Klinke / 6-Kanal-Sound)
Cardreader
flüsterleise durch Noise-Reduction-Kit
_________________________________________________________

jetzt meine frage. was haltet ihr von dem system?

ich weiss, dass das mit sicherheit nicht der allerschnellste pc ist, bin da auch kein soooo riesiger megagrafikfreak.
ich spiele ausschliesslich wow, andere grafikintensive spiele kommen nicht zum einsatz.

was mich an der kiste so reizt ist, dass er so extrem leise ist.
momentan spiele ich an nem rechner der nun wirklich in rente will.
derzeit fahre ich wow mit grafikeinstellung alles auf minimum, alle häkchen raus, sichtweite minimum und habe dennoch ne framerate von vielleicht, wenn ich glück hab und nich viel los ist, maximal 15 fps. echt kein schönes spielen... in 25er raids oder so geht die fps auf manchmal 6fps oder so runter.

kann das oben genannte system bessere darstellung bringen? wird es ausreichen auch für cataclysm?
wie gesagt, ich brauch keine high-end grafik, aber wär geil, wenn ich mal flüssig spielen könnte...

was mich an dem system reizt ist zum ersten die geräuschkulisse und zum anderen der preis. das genannte system kostet 420,- € bei einem händler hier vor ort. selber zusammenstellen is nich mein ding, da ich gern ne kiste komplett kaufen und im garantiefall auch komplett hinbringen möchte.
es käme noch windows7 prof 64 (oder ratet ihr zu nem anderen BS?) dazu, womit ich dann bei ca. 530,-€ wäre. vielleicht bekomm ich noch nen rabatt, da ich gleich zwei stück davon kaufen würde. das ist übrigens auch ein grund warum ich wert auf silent lege, da beide pc nebeneinander stehen werden (einer für meine frau, einer für mich, und beide leidenschaftlich wow-spieler). langsam gehen mir meine beiden momentanen leistungsarmen aber um so lauteren turbinen mächtig auf den sa...

rockefeller bin ich nicht, kann mir also kein highendsystem zweimal kaufen, aber für wow mit normaler ausreichender grafikeinstellung und trotzdem recht flüssigem bild soll es eigentlich reichen. mehr muss der pc nicht können...

bin gespannt auf eure meinung...

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Shefanix (4. Januar 2010)

Ein Link zum Rechner wäre ganz nett. 

Ansonsten: CPU = veraltet, Grafikkarte absolut nicht zum zocken geeignet, nichtmal für WoW. Ist eine Office-Karte. Der RAM ist auch Schrott, da muss schon 800er her, und kein 667er. Und das der Rechner wirklich leise ist glaube ich auch nicht so richtig.


----------



## Rexxar-Knilch (5. Januar 2010)

bitteschön, hier der link: Rechner

hmmm dein kommentar gibt mir doch zu denken...

welches Bestriebsystem ratet ihr mir? Windows 7 sollte es schon sein, nur, nehm ich home, prof oder ultimate? wie gesagt eigentlich reicht wenn wow läuft. andere sachen werden an dem rechner kaum gemacht...


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hab in dem Laden selbst mal nen PC gekauft. Die Preise sind in einigen Dingen ok, aber das wars auch. Ich geb dir Brief und Siegel, dass dieser PC mit Xilence-Billig-Schrott vollgepflastert ist und ein abgespecktes mATX-Board von ASRock oder Biostar in dem Rechner steckt. Genauso wie der RAM wohl NoName-Shit sein wird, kannst sogar fast von DDR2-667 RAM ausgehen. Die haben schon ihre Gründe, warum sie den Papst-Lüfter der im Übrigen auch nicht das beste ist was es an Silent gibt, als Marken nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OS: Windows 7 Home Professional. Reicht völlig für zuhause. Die Professional Version oder Ultimate braucht im Grunde kein Mensch.


----------



## Festergut (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo, das ist vielleicht der falsche Thread für mein Problem aber ich brauche dringend Hilfe !!!

Also, heute kam meine neue Hardware (Graka,Mainboard,Ram und CPU), die ich mir auf Empfehlung von hier bestellt habe (siehe Seite 5 des Threads) 

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Gigabyte GA-MA-UD3P
4GB G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7 
Powercolor HD5770 

Ich habe alles eingebaut, meinem Wissen nach auch richtig, denn es läuft (eigentlich) alles.
Nun zu meinem Problem: Als ich den PC zum ersten mal startete, lie Windows nicht mehr an, habe Windows XP installiert. Also habe ich es neu installiert und soweit geht es jetzt auch wieder. Ich wollte dann alle Treiber, Internet und alles wieder installieren, doch etwas stimmt nicht mit meinem Laufwerk, es scheint zwar zu funktionieren und ist auch im Geräte-Manager angezeigt, doch es startet die CD`s nicht, es passiert einfach gar nichts und wenn ich die CD manuell öffnen will, geht es auch nicht.
Dann habe ich den Chpsatz-Treiber auf nem andern PC runtergeladen und per USB auf meinen gemacht, doch dann heisst es "Es wurde kein Treiber gefunden, der mit dem Betriebsystem oder der Hardware kompatibel ist." und bricht ab. 
Ich weiss wirklich nicht was ich machen soll, bitte um ganz schnelle Hilfe !!

Edit.: Wenn ich die CD öffnen will, kommt nach 5 Minuten die MEldung "Datenträger konte nicht gelesen werden, weil er evtl. beschädigt oder nicht mit Windows kompatibel ist." 
Hilfe :-(


----------



## Kyragan (6. Januar 2010)

Schonmal versucht die Service Packs für Windows XP zu installieren? Da ist über die Jahre so viel Zeugs dazugekommen, dass da ohne SPs durchaus mal Kompatibilitätsprobleme auftreten können.


----------



## Festergut (6. Januar 2010)

Thx für die Hilfe, das werd ich mal machen... aber ich habe letztens, als ich Probeleme hatte auch das OS neu installiert und da lief alles einwandfrei, auch ohne Service-Packs. Wieso spinnt es dann bei neuer Hardware rum, das verstehe ich nicht =(


----------



## Festergut (6. Januar 2010)

SP3 ist installiert, trotzdem besteht noch das Problem mit dem Laufwerk.
Es werden einfach keine Cd`s gelesen/erkannt. 
Ich weiss nicht wieso, hab schon alles probiert, nichts ändert sich :'-(


----------



## Animalm4st3r (7. Januar 2010)

Hast du schon probiert ob es andere CD's oder DVD's lesen kann?
Was du noch probieren könntest wäre testweise nen anderes Laufwerk aus nem andern PC einbauen.


----------



## Cezza (7. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

habe mir jetzt den 850€ Rechner nur mit dem Unterschied dass ich die 5870-er Grafikkarte genommen habe bestellt.

Will mir jetzt evtl. noch nen neuen Bildschirm zulegen und wollte mal fragen was da ratsam wäre, dachte an einen 24-Zoll!

Thx schonmal


----------



## Shefanix (7. Januar 2010)

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/spieler24.html

Alle zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cezza (7. Januar 2010)

Thx Shefanix

hmmm wollte gerade fragen welchen du empfehlen würdest, aber hast ja schon geschrieben "alle zu empfehlen".

Werd mich dann einfach Preis/Optik entscheiden.

Nochmals danke für die super schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Salem7799 (8. Januar 2010)

Ich fände es super, wenn Leute die sich eines der vorgeschlagenen Systeme zusammengestellt haben mal posten würden wie die Spiele (AION, WOW usw) bei Ihnen laufen, sprich welche FPS-Raten sie haben und bei welchen Einstellungen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. Januar 2010)

So..ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte hier Ende November einen Rechner für etwa 850 Euro angefragt..mir wurde super geholfen war alles klar...System bestellt und gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..zu früh wie sich rausstellen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DIe Bestellung ging am 28.11. raus...wir schreiben heute den 8.1. und ratet...genau der Rechner ist noch nicht da.

Ich habe das System bei hardwareversand.de bestellt...das Problem ist, dass die Grafikkarte (Radeon HD 5850) einfach nicht lieferbar scheint.Der Preis von hardwareversand ist allerdings so unschlagbar (zumindest dort wo ich gesucht habe), dass ich auch irgendwie zu geizig bin, für die Karte 60 Euro mehr auszugeben.

Hat da irgendwer nen produktiven Tipp für mich mit einer alternativen GraKa oder ähnlichem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Festergut (8. Januar 2010)

Salem7799 schrieb:


> Ich fände es super, wenn Leute die sich eines der vorgeschlagenen Systeme zusammengestellt haben mal posten würden wie die Spiele (AION, WOW usw) bei Ihnen laufen, sprich welche FPS-Raten sie haben und bei welchen Einstellungen.




Kein Problem ^^
Also ich habe mir bei Hardwareversand.de die CPU, Arbeitsspeichter sowie das Mainboard aus dem 550€ - PC gekauft, also sprich:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Gigabyte GA-MA-UD3P
4GB G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7  

Dazu noch die Powercolor HD5770 , weil die andern Grafikkarten so Lieferschwierigkeiten hatten, bzw. weil sie mir einfach hier empfohlen wurde^^.
Mit Versand (Nachnahme) hat mich das 446,irgendwas€ gekostet, Lieferzeit war quasi 3 Werktage (Samstag bestellt, Mittwoch geliefert). 
Ja und mit dem System läuft WoW einfach wunderbar, in 25er Raids oder in Dalaran, wo ich mit meinem alten System gerade so über die 10FPS kam, manchmal sogar nur 2-3 infight (auf niedrigsten Einstellungen!), habe ich jetzt auf mittleren Details + höhere Auflösung eigentlich durchgehend 60FPS, in 25ern gehts infight auch mal auf 40 oder ganz selten auf <20 (Onyxia Welpen bomben ^^). Aber ich kann das System nur empfehlen, ich kann natürlich nur Angaben zu WoW machen, weil ich andere Spiele noch nicht getestet hab, aber für WoW reicht es wirklich und ist echt top!

P.S: Es läuft auch auf "Ultra" ganz gut, ich habs trotzdem nur auf "Mittel", weil mir das ganze Lichterzeug und Feuer und Blitze irgendwie zu krass, zu grell und zu viel war ^^


----------



## pumicore (8. Januar 2010)

kann ich  statt 

4GB G.Skill DDR3-1333 Ripjaws CL7


die http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...86&agid=891 nehmen?


----------



## painschkes (8. Januar 2010)

_Jup , kannst du :-)_


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. Januar 2010)

Also gut ich habe mich jetzt ma wieder ein wenig hier durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Empfehlung für eine Alternative zur HD 5850 ist ja nun die HD 5970...seh ich das aber schon richtig das die preislich das Doppelte kostet?


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Die 5970 wird als Alternative für die sowieso schon sackschnelle 5870 aufgezeigt.
Die 5870 ist die schnellste Single-GPU-Karte die es gibt. Die HD5970 besteht aus 2 GPUs im Design der HD5850. Die HD5850 selbst ist etwas unterhalb der 5870 angesiedelt. Dadurch, dass die 5970 die Power 2er 5850 bündelt(wenn auch nicht zu 100%) ist sie die schnellste Grafikkarte überhaupt. Wer sich son Ding zulegen will sollte sich allerdings informieren, was es heißt Multi-GPU-Karten zu betreiben. Vom Platz im Gehäuse mal abgesehen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. Januar 2010)

Okay....das erklärt den massiven Preisunterschied...und vielen Dank für die Info.

Deinen Text entnehme ich aber das die 5850 quasi der kleine Bruder der 5870 (wie sollte es auch anders sein^^) ist....quasi die 5870 eine Alternative zut 5850 ist?


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

So kann man das sehen. Die 5870 hat die Performance-Krone während die 5850 der Preis-Leistungs-König ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. Januar 2010)

Hmm..okay...um jetzt mal von der trockenen Theorie runter zu kommen...kannst du mir erklären, woran es liegt das ATI respektive sämtliche Anbieter der 5850 solche Lieferprobleme haben?


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

ATi stellt die Karten nicht selbst her. Die GPU, also der wichtigste Chip auf der Karte der die ganzen Berechnungen anstellt wird in Taiwan bei TSMC gefertigt. TSMC ist der weltgrößte Auftragsfertiger und theoretisch in der Lage alles zu bewältigen. Theorethisch. Mit dem 40nm Verfahren in dem die Chips der HD5000-Serie hergestellt werden hatte TSMC teilweise massivste Probleme. Es gab Tage da erzielte man eine Yieldrate von ganzen 20%. Sprich: 80% der Chips waren Ausschuss.
Mittlerweile soll das ganze im Rahmen der Normalität angekommen sein. Dazu kommt, dass der Run auf die Karten extrem groß war. Sprich auf ein sehr geringes Angebot, kommt sehr viel Nachfrage.
Mittlerweile sollen einige zehntausend Karten nach Europa gelangt sein, im Laufe der nächsten Wochen werden wohl noch einige zehntausende folgen(müssen).


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. Januar 2010)

Naja gut..dann werde ich mal noch die nächste Woche abwarten bevor ich 50 Ökken mehr auf den Tisch lege und sie hier vor Ort kaufe...


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Naja so schnell wird sich das leider nicht entspannen. Schau einfach so viele Shops wie möglich durch. Manchmal hat man einer relativ günstig n paar Karten da. Ewig zu warten bringt nix.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. Januar 2010)

Das das Problem..ich habe jetzt so ziemlich alles durchgeschaut was ich wusste und dann vergleichen auf geizhals...aber an den Preis von hardwareversand kommt keiner ran :/ naja gut..muss man wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen. Aber bei ner Wartezeit von über nem Monat von so schnell zu reden is auch hart ;D


----------



## Rexxar-Knilch (11. Januar 2010)

ok ihr habt mich klar überzeugt...

was haltet ihr von dem ---->Rechner<---- hier?

das wäre mir auf jeden fall der allerliebste lieferant, mit dem ich persönlich die besten erfahrungen in sachen qualität, service und zuverlässigkeit habe.

sorry, wenn ich euch nerve


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Vergiss fertig PCs und vergiss Winner. Ich kenn den Laden, vergiss ihn einfach.
Es gibt keinerlei Aussage zum verbauten Mainboard, das "Low Noise"-Netzteil ist mit 350W an der Auslastungsgrenze wenn der Rechner mal unter 100%iger Volllastläuft und ist sicherlich irgendein gammliger NoName-Chinaböller. Beim RAM sind keinerlei genauere Spezifikationen gelistet und dass dort "Markenarbeitsspeicher" steht würde mich auch sehr vorsichtig machen. Was Festplatte(n) angeht wirst du dort sicherlich auch lärmende und langsame Billigplatten verbaut haben; Hitachi oder son Käse.
Nen i5 750 System bekommst du bspw. bei hardwareversand.de von uns zusammengestellt wesentlich günstiger und das durchgängig mit echten Markenkomponenten. Von dem Ding da rate ich dir ab.


----------



## Sacrator (11. Januar 2010)

Moin,

lese jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit in dem Thread hier und muss sagen, dass er mir sehr weiter geholfen hat! Da ich mir grade auch einen neuen Rechner zusammenstelle hab ich doch vieles hier "abgeguckt" da es viel positive Resonanz gibt. Habe mir hier mal was bei hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt, ist im Prinzip so wie empfohlen, bis auf kleinigkeiten, wär trotzdem erleichtert, wenn mir einer von euch Pros hier mal eben sein ok dafür gibt, oder halt sagt, was verändert werden müsste! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rechner - Zusammenbau   
20,00 €

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3    
149,99 €

Powercolor HD5770 1024MB Play! Retail    
132,99 €

Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus -500 Watt    
54,84 €

Foxconn interner Card Reader 8,9 cm (3,5") USB 2.0 bulk schwarz    
6,64 €

Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02)    
64,44 €

Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H, AMD 785G, ATX    
76,44 €

Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)    
43,14 €

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)    
78,78 €

Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7243S, SATA, schwarz, bulk    
28,83 €

4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-12800U CL7    
90,66 €

Coolermaster Hyper TX3, alle Sockel
13,53 €

D-Link DGE-528T Gigabit TP Adapter, PCI 32-B
12,04 €


Summe:      

772,37 €


Muss ich vor der Bestellung bei den Bemerkungen reins chreiben das die den anderen Kühler statt dem boxed verbauen? ist das überhaupt notwendig?

Naja schonmal vielen Dank im Vorraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Jan


----------



## Falathrim (11. Januar 2010)

Sacrator schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> lese jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit in dem Thread hier und muss sagen, dass er mir sehr weiter geholfen hat! Da ich mir grade auch einen neuen Rechner zusammenstelle hab ich doch vieles hier "abgeguckt" da es viel positive Resonanz gibt. Habe mir hier mal was bei hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt, ist im Prinzip so wie empfohlen, bis auf kleinigkeiten, wär trotzdem erleichtert, wenn mir einer von euch Pros hier mal eben sein ok dafür gibt, oder halt sagt, was verändert werden müsste!
> 
> ...


Danke für das Lob ;D
Jetzt zu den anderen Sachen



> Coolermaster Hyper TX3, alle Sockel
> 13,53 &#8364;


Der Kühler sagt mir persönlich nichts, vielleicht hier den preislich entsprechenden Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro nehmen. Der passt auch auf den Sockel AM3, da die Kühlermontage exakt dieselbe ist wie bei Sockel AM2(+)



> D-Link DGE-528T Gigabit TP Adapter, PCI 32-B
> 12,04 &#8364;


Netzwerkkarte ist auf dem Mainboard integriert, brauchst du also nicht




> Muss ich vor der Bestellung bei den Bemerkungen reins chreiben das die den anderen Kühler statt dem boxed verbauen? ist das überhaupt notwendig?


Total verkalkt sind die da noch nicht ;D Sofern der Kühler nicht, wie es der Mugen2 tun würde, fast einen Kilo wiegt, verbauen die den, da es selbstverständlich ist, dass der Boxed ersetzt werden soll ;D


Achja, ich hab in den Startposts ein bischen was bezüglich der Hinweise verändert ;D


----------



## excane12 (11. Januar 2010)

hallo,
also ich hab mir mein PC bestellt und war extrem überrascht das er schon heute nach 2 tagen da wa!
ich jetzt habe ich mir auch bei hardwareversand für 75euro bestellt.

jetzt wollt ich schonmal fragen wie es dann abläuft:
also erst windows installieren und dann die anderen cds die bei waren(ber grafikkarte etc.)
richtig?
und dann habe ich noch eine sache:
ich hatte ein teil drinne mit dem namen crossfire,was kann ich damit machen?ich hab das hier im forum schon mehrmls gelesen weiß aber nicht was das ist.


würde mich über antworten sehr freuen.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Januar 2010)

Du meinst sicherlich ne Crossfire-Brücke. Die funktioniert analog zur SLI-Brücke für Nvidia und dient dazu zwei Grafikkarten zu verbinden, um sie zum zusammenarbeiten zu überreden. Das Ding brauchts natürlich nur, wenn du auch ne zweite Grafikkarte besitzt.


----------



## excane12 (11. Januar 2010)

aso ist ok danke dir.
dann wird das erstmal weggepackt=)


----------



## Sacrator (11. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob ;D
> Jetzt zu den anderen Sachen
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok Netzwerkkarte kommt schonmal raus... xD Zu dem Kühler --> http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...26&agid=669 hab gelesen, der soll etwas leiser sein bei gleicher Leistung wie der Arctic Freezer 64 Pro Sockel 754/939/AM2. Ka obs stimmt.

MfG Jan

edit: achja http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...igurator.maid=0 hat zur Zeit ne sehr lange Lieferzeit, ist das ein großer unterschied wenn ich statt dessen http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...igurator.maid=0 nehme?


----------



## niggiboy (12. Januar 2010)

einen wunderschönen allerseits ... 

auch von mir ein dickes lob an euch cracks. immer schön wenn es threads gibt in denen fachkundige leute
tipps an die unwissenden geben !!! weiter so !!!

so nun zu meinem anliegen. leider hat sich mein pc vorgestern beim umzug verabschiedet.
es muss möglichst schnell was neues her damit ich nicht ewig ins lancafe muss um icc zu raiden. 
die anforderungen an den pc sind folgende:

sehr gute leistung und äußerst günstig *smile*

mal im ernst... ich bin wow´ler und zocke sonst nichts auf dem pc. 
wow soll in sehr hoher auflösung auch in 25 raids ABSOLUT flüssig laufen. natürlich
dann auch für catalysm gewappnet sein. lieber gebe ich jetzt ein paar eus mehr aus und hab dann
später ruhe.

ob intel oder amd / od nvidia oder ati ... mir herzlich egal. hauptsache der rechner läuft gut, bringt
die leistung die für wow in bunten 25er raids benötigt wird und ist nicht all zu laut. 
budget sollte exklusive monitor so bei 600-700 liegen. natürlich gilt je günstiger desto besser ^^ 

wenn schon ein neuer pc angeschafft werden muss, werde ich wohl auch ein neuen monitor holen, da meiner
wirklich in die jahre gekommen ist. er sollte hdmi unterstützen und hd fähig sein ...
ich dachte an den hier:

LG Flatron W2353V-PF (http://www.prad.de/guide/screen5295.html)
sprichts was gegen den?

vielen dank für eure kompetenten ratschläge ...

greetz, nick


----------



## Kyragan (12. Januar 2010)

Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt. Für 700 kann man schon n hübsches System basteln.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Mainboard: Gigabyte GAMA-790XT-UD4P
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws PC3-10666 CL7
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon 5770
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50
Netzteil: beQuiet! PurePower 530W
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard

Gesamtpreis: *596,78&#8364;*

Ich hab drauf geachtet, dass alle Komponenten sofort lieferbar sind, weil dus ja schnell haben wolltest. Alle sind grün und die beiden mit gelbem Status sind ab heute verfügbar.


----------



## niggiboy (12. Januar 2010)

vielen dank kyragan ... 

würdest du noch was wesentliches ändern wenn ich noch ein paar tage länger warten würde?
(und das system ist auch wirklich leistungsstark genug um die von mit gewünschte leistung zu bringen?)

greetz


----------



## Kyragan (12. Januar 2010)

Natürlich könnte ich da noch was ändern. Theoretisch, bei WoW weiß man ja nie, sollte der Rechner hohe Bildraten bei bester Qualität auf den Bildschirm zaubern können. Mit dieser Plattform gäbe es als CPU noch den 965 BE. Die 200MHz machen den Braten aber nicht fett. Ein paar Leistungsstufen hinauf gehts noch bei der Grafikkarte. Die 5770 sollte sich imo aber bei WoW so schon langweilen. Da schläft ne 5850 oder gar 5870 ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ könnte ich dir noch ein Intel Core i5 System zusammenbauen. Das würde dich etwas teurer kommen, leistungstechnisch würde es sich nicht allzuviel nehmen. Der i5 ist vor allem Energieeffizienter. Wie wichtig dir das ist, musst du wissen. Bei nem i5 System müsste man wegen Preis ganz schön aufpassen, aber ich denke man könnte innerhalb der 700€ bleiben.


----------



## niggiboy (12. Januar 2010)

wie gesagt, der rechner soll nur für wow fit sein ... wenn da ne 5770 für 25er raids bei hoher auflösung und allen details langt, gebe ich
natürlich nicht mehr geld für ne 5850 oder 58770 aus ... *smile* 
und das gleiche gilt für die chip geschichte ... wenns der amd jetzt (uns mit catalysm) tut ... alles bueno ^^


----------



## Falathrim (12. Januar 2010)

Das System von Kyra ist super. Viel mehr Leistung kriegst du nicht, auch für 650&#8364; oder 700&#8364;, und nach dem Umzug wirst du ja dein Geld lieber für andere Sachen ausgeben wollen ;D


----------



## Sacrator (12. Januar 2010)

Moin,

nochmal ne kurze zwischenfrage, wo genau liegt der unterschied zwischen http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...2&agid=1193 und http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...1&agid=1192 ?

Lieber die 78 oder 90 Euro teile nehmen?

Mfg Jan


----------



## Knallfix (12. Januar 2010)

die ersten sind 1600mhz module, die 2. 1333mhz

nimm die 1333mhz.
soweit ich das hier mal rausgelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werden die 1600mhz riegel eh nie ausgenutzt und bieten beim zocken keine vorteile.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Januar 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> die ersten sind 1600mhz module, die 2. 1333mhz
> 
> nimm die 1333mhz.
> soweit ich das hier mal rausgelesen habe
> ...


You're right ;D
Da ist die RAM-Technologie einfach weiter als die Prozessortechnologie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niggiboy (12. Januar 2010)

vielen dank für die zusammenstellung kyragan ... dann werde ich das von dir angeprisene system auch so bestellen.
was ich so gelesen habe ist bei euch ja hardwareversand.de hoch im kurs. werde dann da wohl auch ordern ...

zwei letzte fragen hätte ich aber noch:

1. ist der monitor ok? LG Flatron W2353V-PF (http://www.prad.de/guide/screen5295.html)
2. solldern? hab bisher noch mit xp pro gearbeitet .., wenn ja, welche version macht am meisten sinn? ich will nix dolles damit machen.
    also die günstigste variante ist demnach doch win 7 home premium 32 bit (retail version) oder? oder doch 64 bit?
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...38&agid=185
    oder gibts viele probs mit win 7 und wow .. etc?

greetz


----------



## Falathrim (12. Januar 2010)

Win7 HP 64Bit ist vollkommen ausreichend
Und nein, es gibt fast gar keine Probleme mit Win7 und WoW...ich habs mit dem RC (also der Vorabversion) super spielen können

Und der Bildschirm ist okay...wieviel würdest du für den zahlen?


----------



## niggiboy (12. Januar 2010)

Alles Klar ... Also Mit Win 7 64Bit ...
Der Monitor liegt inkl Versand laut geizhals Deutschland so bei 180-200€.
Habt ihr noch was guenstigeres als Empfehlung?
Monitor soll halt zum gamen, office und ab und an fuer n filmchen
herhalten ...


----------



## Falathrim (12. Januar 2010)

Nö, denk ma der Monitor ist da optimal ;D


----------



## Yezagor (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich verfolge den PC-Konfig-Thread schon seit ein paar Wochen und interessiere mich für den 950€ PC.

Da ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen habe, dass der Scythe Mugen von hwv.de nicht verbaut wird, da Transportschäden befürchtet werden und ich nicht selbst schrauben will:

Gibt es einen vergleichbar leisen und leistungsfähigen Kühler, der von hwv.de definitiv verbaut wird?

Hab mich schon ein bischen umgeschaut, aber irgendwie find ich keinen Kühler, bei dem dabeisteht, dass er für den LGA1156 Socket (Core i7 860) passt, nur für die LGA1366 Sockets...

Gruß und Danke schonmal

Yeza


----------



## Falathrim (13. Januar 2010)

Vergleichbar leistungsfähig wirst du wohl kaum was finden. Da käm vielleicht der Megahalems oder Groß Glockner oder Noctua NH-U14 o.ä., aber die sind alle ähnlich schwer wie der (fast schon legendäre) Mugen
Allerdings haben viele moderne Gehäuse inzwischen eine Aussparung hinten am Mainboard-Tray, so dass solche Kühler verbaut werden können ohne das Mainboard auszubauen. So was wäre für dich vielleicht eine Alternative.


----------



## Yezagor (13. Januar 2010)

Das hatte ich schon befürchtet. 
Auf der Abbildung für das Gehäuse Xigmatek Midgard ist allerdings ungefähr an der Stelle, wo der Lüfter aufs Mainboard soll so ein Gitter, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und es lässt sich damit irgendwie befestigen, ansonsten muss ich halt doch schrauben.

Danke Dir!


----------



## Saireflex (13. Januar 2010)

Das Gehäuse Xigmatek Midgard gibts das auch bei Alternate finde es da nicht O.o


----------



## Falathrim (13. Januar 2010)

http://www1.hardware...ticlesearch.jsp

Hardwareversand 
Suche
Xigmatek Midgard

EDIT @ Yezagor:



> Auf Grund des intelligenten Kabelmanagementsystems können alle Kabel hinter dem Mainboardtray verlegt werden. Sollte der Platz zwischen rechter Außenwand und Mainboardtray zu gering sein, kann mit Hilfe der drei beiliegenden Kabelhalterungen für Ordnung gesorgt werden. Außerdem ist eine großzügige Aussparung für CPU-Kühler, die auf eine Backplatte zurückgreifen, vorhanden.





> Quelle: Computerbase.de​


----------



## Yezagor (13. Januar 2010)

Optimal, das wollt ich hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niggiboy (14. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt. Für 700 kann man schon n hübsches System basteln.
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
> Mainboard: Gigabyte GAMA-790XT-UD4P
> ...



hey kyragan ...

genau die liste hatte ich im warenkorb / merkzettel bei hardwareversand.de
leider wurde mir jetzt das manboard rausgenommen mit der begründung es sei nicht mehr vorhanden ... hast du nen adäquaten ersatz parat?
edit: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27427&agid=1232   
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25396&agid=1232     wär das was?
der ram ist auch erst ab dem 19.1. lieferbar ... gibts da auch ne alternative oder muss ich da warten?

danke vorab

ps: taugen die onboard soundkarten was? oder muss du mir noch ne halbwegs akzeptable soundkarte mitposten? *smile*


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Sound: Onboard reicht den meisten sicherlich. Wenn du kein extrem audiophiler Mensch bist wirst du kaum nen Unterschied warnehmen. Die Chips sind ok.
Mainboard: Das UD5P kannst du natürlich nehmen, ist sogar n stückweit besser als das UD4P. Kostet dementsprechend auch ~30€ mehr.
RAM-Alternative: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23286&agid=891


----------



## niggiboy (14. Januar 2010)

hatte nochmal editiert .. was ist denn mit dem hier?
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27427&agid=1232
das kostet ne ganze ecke weniger *smile*
oder muss es da schon das UD5P sein?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Müssen tut gar nix. Das UD3P ist gegenüber dem UD4P halt etwas abgespeckt. Rein performancetechnisch wirst du davon aber wohl nix spüren. Das Ding tuts also locker genauso. Ich persönlich sag mir nur immer wieder: Wer zuviel spart ärgert sich im Nachhinein. Das UD3P hat halt nen älteren Chipsatz, keinen RAID-Support und auch sonst n paar Dinge nicht die das UD5P bietet. Dazu hat das UD5P die Möglichkeit eine zweite Grafikkarte oder eine PCI-E-Soundkarte aufzunehmen, da es nen zweiten PCI-Express-Slot besitzt. Am Ende ists deine Wahl. Überstürz die Entscheidung nicht, das Ding wird ne Weile unter deinem Schreibtisch stehen.


----------



## niggiboy (14. Januar 2010)

alles klar ... ich dank dir mal wieder ^^
good night !


----------



## excane12 (15. Januar 2010)

hi,
jetzt ist auch mein windows da und alles funktiniert auch soweit.
nur das mit dem internet will nicht funktionieren.
erstmal wird mein router nur mit signal von 2 angezeigt(bei meinem lappy hab ich ein signal von 4von5)
und wenn ich verbinde komm ich trotzdem nicht ins internet und nach ner weile wird die verbindung abgebrochen.
ich hab mir den geholt:
klick


und mein router ist der hier:
speedport w  701v


hab ich doch die falsche karte gekauft?

würde mich über eine schnelle antwort sehr freuen=)


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

Die Karte kenn ich persönlich jetzt nicht aber die sollte trotzdem funktionieren.
Hast du in Windows die richtigen Daten eingegeben? Also SSID, Verschlüsselung und Passwort?

Wenn du mit dem WLAN verbunden bist kannst du auch mal überprüfen ob du eine IP vom Router bekommen hast:
Windowstaste+R-->CMD-->ipconfig


----------



## excane12 (15. Januar 2010)

danke für die antwort.
also ich hatte es gleich in der leiste wenn ich auf verbindung mit netzwerk herstellen gehe.
den schlüssel hab ich dann auch ruchtig eingegeben.
dann brauch er halt lange bis ne verbindung "scheibar" aufgebaut ist,nur komm ich nicht ins internet und die verbindung wird wie gesagt nach ner weile einfach getrennt.


ich weiß nicht es wird was angezeigt von ipv4 aber eine ip glaube nicht.


/E  aso was villt. noch wichtig ist,dass wenn ich unten mit der maus über das icon gehe,da steht das ich zwar ne sehr schwache verbindung habe,aber aber kein internetzugriff möglich ist


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

excane12 schrieb:


> danke für die antwort.
> also ich hatte es gleich in der leiste wenn ich auf verbindung mit netzwerk herstellen gehe.
> den schlüssel hab ich dann auch ruchtig eingegeben.
> dann brauch er halt lange bis ne verbindung "scheibar" aufgebaut ist,nur komm ich nicht ins internet und die verbindung wird wie gesagt nach ner weile einfach getrennt.
> ...



Also wenn alles einwandfrei funktioniert sollte die ipconfig-Ausgabe irgendwas anzeigen, dass dem Bild hier ähnlich sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die IP- und Gatewayadresse können anders sein. 
Wegen dem "scheinbar" aufgebaut, wenn die falsche Verschlüsselung oder PW angegeben wird, kommt keine Fehlermeldung von Win und es sieht so aus als würde eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden. Gib vorsichtshalber mal manuell alles ein.
Unter Win wäre das: Start-->Systemsteuerung-->Netzwerk und Freigabecenter-->Drahtlosnetzwerke verwalten-->Hinzufügen


----------



## excane12 (15. Januar 2010)

jap so sahs bei mir aus.
ich habe jetzt erstmal problemhandlung gemacht udn mir wurde sagen das es an den adapter liegt,den ich aber eigendlich richtig ran gemacht habe(raufgeschraubt halt)
ich werds jetzt nochmal manuell probieren.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

excane12 schrieb:


> jap so sahs bei mir aus.
> ich habe jetzt erstmal problemhandlung gemacht udn mir wurde sagen das es an den adapter liegt,den ich aber eigendlich richtig ran gemacht habe(raufgeschraubt halt)
> ich werds jetzt nochmal manuell probieren.



Also wenn du eine IP-Adresse bekommen hast dann müsste es eigentlich auch funktionieren; solange du da keine 169.X.X.X Adresse hast^^


----------



## excane12 (15. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Also wenn du eine IP-Adresse bekommen hast dann müsste es eigentlich auch funktionieren; solange du da keine 169.X.X.X Adresse hast^^




ahja sorry mein fehler bei ipv4 steht  169.254.153.95
was hat das jetzt zu bedeuten?


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

excane12 schrieb:


> ahja sorry mein fehler bei ipv4 steht  169.254.153.95
> was hat das jetzt zu bedeuten?



Das du keine Verbindung zum Router hast; 169.x.x.x ist die Apipa, die wird von Windows automatisch vergeben wenn es keinen DHCP-Server findet.
Da dein WLAN-Netzwerk aber schonmal angezeigt wird, denke ich nicht dass es an der Karte selbst liegt. Probier einfach mal das Netz manuell einzurichten.


----------



## excane12 (15. Januar 2010)

hab ich funktioniert auch nicht.
wie gesagt er verbindet zwar hab aber nur 54 mbit,er bekommt keine inetverbindung und er tut nach ner zeit disconnecten


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

excane12 schrieb:


> hab ich funktioniert auch nicht.
> wie gesagt er verbindet zwar hab aber nur 54 mbit,er bekommt keine inetverbindung und er tut nach ner zeit disconnecten



54Mbit wären normal, mehr können die Karte und der Router nicht.
Hast du vll auf dem Speedport MAC-Filterung aktiviert?


----------



## excane12 (15. Januar 2010)

ich weiß nich wo ich das nach sehen kann,
aber denke nein,da mein bruder mit seinem PC ne sehr gute Verbindung hat und ich mit meinem Laptop auch,wir kommen beide ohne Probleme ins Internet.
nur mein neuer PC eben nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (15. Januar 2010)

excane12 schrieb:


> ich weiß nich wo ich das nach sehen kann,
> aber denke nein,da mein bruder mit seinem PC ne sehr gute Verbindung hat und ich mit meinem Laptop auch,wir kommen beide ohne Probleme ins Internet.
> nur mein neuer PC eben nicht.



Das müsste auf dem Speedport irgendwo unter Sicherheit zu finden sein; evtl auch bei Firewall.
MAC-Filterung heisst, dass nur die Netzwerkkarten sich mit dem Router verbinden können, deren MAC-Adresse in der zugelassenen Liste steht.  Also vll sind die MACs von den anderen Geräten eingetragen; wenn es aber keiner von euch eingestellt hat, dann fällt das auch weg, weil es standardmässig deaktiviert ist.
Ansonsten weiss ich dann auch nich woran das liegen könnte. Evtl. eine Firewall auf dem PC laufen, die die Verbindung blockiert?


----------



## Erz1 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte gerne den 850 Euro Rechner bestellen, allerdings find ich die Teile nirgends auf einer Seite - nur so verstreut.
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die Teile alle z.B. bei Alternate oder Hardwareversand zu kaufen? O.O


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Die musst du dir schon einzeln in den Warenkorb legen. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, kann ich dir die Teile auch verlinken wenn das gewünscht ist. Deinen Warenkorb musst du allerdings selbst zusammenbasteln.


----------



## Erz1 (15. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die musst du dir schon einzeln in den Warenkorb legen. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, kann ich dir die Teile auch verlinken wenn das gewünscht ist. Deinen Warenkorb musst du allerdings selbst zusammenbasteln.



Joa - das wäre sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil ich hab z.B. den Kühler nicht gefunden :/


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

*CPU:* http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27814&agid=1242

*CPU-Kühler:* http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=25731&agid=669

*Grafikkarte:* http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28600&agid=1004

*RAM: *http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29671&agid=1192

*Mainboard:* Das UD4P ist aktuell nicht bei Hardwareversand gelistet. Alternativen wären entweder: MSI 790GX G65 oder von Gigabyte das höherpreisige UD5P bzw. die Abspeckversion UD3P. Natürlich kannst du auch warten, bis es wieder gelistet ist oder das Board bei nem anderen Shop bestellen.

*Festplatte:* http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28151&agid=689

*Laufwerk:* http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26400&agid=699

*Gehäuse:* http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27225&agid=631

*Netzteil: *http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27753&agid=240


----------



## Falathrim (15. Januar 2010)

Ich überleg derzeit, ob ich das UD4P durch ein ASUS- oder MSI-Board ersetze...aber ich find keine Vergleichstests derzeit :/


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Die ASUS Evo Boards sind ganz gut. Muss grad mal schaun, wo die preislich liegen.

Edit: Beste Alternative von ASUS im ~100&#8364; Bereich wäre imo ASUS M4A78T-E, für den etwas preiswerteren Sektor M4A785TD-V EVO / M4A79XTD EVO und für die mit viel Geld M4A79T Deluxe.
Wie das bei MSI aussieht, mal schaun.


----------



## Chris1903 (18. Januar 2010)

Heyho,

ich gehör auch zu denjenigen die sich einen neuen Rechner anschaffen wollen. Dazu möchte ich auch den Hardwareversand nutzen und wollte vorher nur mal kurz anfragen ob das alles so hinhaut. Die Konfiguration ist im großen und ganzen die des 850 &#8364; PC'S drüber wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht kommen. Ist halt nur noch mal zum sichergehen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

Mainboard http://www3.hardware...27427&agid=1232

Prozessor http://www3.hardware...27814&agid=1242

Kühler http://www3.hardware...=27102&agid=288

Gehäuse http://www3.hardware...=27225&agid=631

Netzteil http://www3.hardware...=27753&agid=240

Grafikkarte http://www3.hardware...28756&agid=1004

2 Festplatte http://www3.hardware...=25680&agid=689

DVD-Player http://www3.hardware...=28316&agid=834

DVD-Brenner http://www3.hardware...=28329&agid=699

TV-Karte http://www3.hardware...=25583&agid=782

Kartenleser http://www3.hardware...=21456&agid=221

Arbeitsspeicher http://www3.hardware...29671&agid=1192


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

so ok 

der Kühler überzeugt mich nich da vielleicht den oft empfohlenen AC Freezer 64 oder wenn du den Kühler selbst einbauen kannst dann seperat nen grösseren bestellen ala Mugen 2 , EKL Brocken 


warum ein DVD ROM und nen DVD Brenner ?

Brenner reicht normalerweise


Festplatte(n): Geschmackssache sollen aber auch nicht die leisesten sein

Alternative : Samsung Spinpoint F3

ich hab 2 WD Caviar Black 640 entkoppelt bin damit sehr zufrieden

dat wars eigentlich erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hui der Ram ganzschön angezogen


----------



## Chris1903 (18. Januar 2010)

Den Kühler hab ich nur für nen anderen Sockel gefunden, oder geht der hier auch? http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=4548&agid=288

Das mit den Laufwerken ist Geschmackssache, ich hab halt gern zwei Stück. 

Die Festplatten hat mir n Freund empfohlen. Der war der Meinung, dass die zur Zeit mit die schnellsten aufm Markt sind. Da hab ich halt drauf gehört.


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Festplatten würde ich lieber hiervon 2 nehmen: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26668&agid=689


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

Chris1903 schrieb:


> Den Kühler hab ich nur für nen anderen Sockel gefunden, oder geht der hier auch? http://www2.hardware...d=4548&agid=288
> 
> Das mit den Laufwerken ist Geschmackssache, ich hab halt gern zwei Stück.
> 
> Die Festplatten hat mir n Freund empfohlen. Der war der Meinung, dass die zur Zeit mit die schnellsten aufm Markt sind. Da hab ich halt drauf gehört.



jo der http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=4548&agid=288 passt


----------



## Wagga (18. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mal für jemanden von meinem Bekanntenkreis einen PC zusammengestellt, zwar wird diese erst im März das Geld haben, aber dies ist nur erstmals ein 1. Vorschlag, wird dann im März an die aktuellen Hardwarestandarts und Preise angeglichen.

Sollte man auf USB 3.0 warten oder kommt das erst viel später?
Hier das System:
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=18.016UeVKqWMlaoP0ib.jpg


----------



## Rethelion (18. Januar 2010)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ich habe mal für jemanden von meinem Bekanntenkreis einen PC zusammengestellt, zwar wird diese erst im März das Geld haben, aber dies ist nur erstmals ein 1. Vorschlag, wird dann im März an die aktuellen Hardwarestandarts und Preise angeglichen.
> 
> Sollte man auf USB 3.0 warten oder kommt das erst viel später?
> Hier das System:
> http://www.bilder-sp...KqWMlaoP0ib.jpg




Naja bis die neuen AM3-MB rauskommen können schon noch ein paar Monate vergehen, und dann werden diese Boards auch nicht gerade günstig sein. 
Ich würde mal etwas abwarten ob in den nächsten Wochen etwas angekündigt oder vll sogar veröffentlicht wird; leistungsmässig müssten die Boards ja besser sein als die jetzigen.
Vom Asus M4A79T würde ich dir aber abraten; das ist zum einen viel zu teuer für das was es leistet und da gibt es wirklich bessere 790FX-Boards. Und zum anderen ist die Frage ob ein solches Board überhaupt gebraucht wird; soll der Phenom übertaktet werden und wird xFire eingesetzt?
Und eine andere WLAN-Karte würde ich auch verbauen. Laut den Produktinfos unterstützt die Karte nur die WEP-Verschlüsselung, und das ist zu unsicher; evtl würde sich auch eine Karte mit dem 802.11n-Standard anbieten.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

sollte auch WPA aber halt kein WPA2 , AES etc. haben die Karte würde aber dann trotzdem ne "n" nehmen 

USB 3.0 Boards gibs ja schon aber das dauert alles noch is ja auch nich das einzigste kommt ja dann noch Sata 3 , PCI-e 3 etc. aber dann darf man nie was kaufen 

die Frage is ja dann auch brauch man es sofort sind die Geräte die man anschliessen will zu humanen Preisen erhältlich usw. usw.

am besten dann nochmal gegen Ende März gucken


----------



## Erz1 (21. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> *CPU:* http://www3.hardware...27814&agid=1242
> 
> *CPU-Kühler:* http://www3.hardware...=25731&agid=669
> 
> ...



Dnake , aber kann man da auch 2 Laufwerke reintun? weil bei mir sind auch 2 ^^ also ein normales und ein dvd


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2010)

Natürlich kannst du das...aber was ist der Nutzen? 
Ich würd höchstens nen DVD-Brenner jetzt und irgendwann, wenns vernünftige gibt, nen Blu-ray-Laufwerk/Brenner später einbauen...


----------



## Shizo. (23. Januar 2010)

Hab mir bei Alternate mal einen rechner zusammengestellt, würd mal aus intresse fragen wie ihr ihn so findet und ob er so laufen würde.

Graka: https://www.alternat.../HD5850/370977/?

Netzteil:https://www.alternat...L7_530W/361930/?

Ram: https://www.alternat...333_Kit/364481/?

Mainboard:https://www.alternat...MT-UD2H/357346/?

CPU:https://www.alternat..._X4_955/387707/?

CPU Kühler :https://www.alternat...MG-2100/386499/?





Laufwerk, Festplatte, Gehäuse etc hab ich noch von meinem jetzigen RechnerMFG


----------



## muehe (23. Januar 2010)

solls denn unbedingt µATX sein und brauchst du onBoard Grafik?

ansonsten tuts auch das  GIGABYTE GA-770TA-UD3 oder halt mit 785 Chip GIGABYTE GA-MA785GT-UD3H , Asus M4A785TD-V EVO und 2 Pci-e was doch immer mal recht nützlich sein kann 

wenn paar Euro keine Rolle spiele kannst du auch den  AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE nehmen und die G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 

man weiss ja nie ob man sich doch nochmal bissl an Übertakten macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (23. Januar 2010)

Kenn nun nicht den genauen vorteil von µATX und onboard brauch ich eig nicht, da hast recht.

Da könnt man evtl sparen.

Wo genau liegt der unterschied beim Ram zwischen 1333 und 1600?




Edit : Der integrierte Speichercontroller unterstützt bis zu DDR2-1066 oder DDR3-1333. Steht bei den beiden Prozessoren :/


----------



## Chraesi (24. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute
Ich würde mir gerne nen neuen Rechner kaufen. Budget sind so 500-600 Euro. Die wichtigste Vorraussetzung ist das alle aktuellen Spiele flüssig in schöner Grafik laufen sollen. Mir ist es egal ob man den Rechner beim Zocken hört. Ach ja im Rechner muss auch Platz für ne W-LAN Karte sein. 
Ich denke das sind alle wichtigen Infos die ihr braucht.


----------



## Kyragan (24. Januar 2010)

CPU
Mainboard
RAM
Grafikkarte
HDD
Laufwerk
PSU
Case

610,71€


----------



## Chraesi (25. Januar 2010)

Danke schön Kyragan.
Eine Frage häte ich noch.
Wenn ich mir den Rechner erst in nem Monat oder so kaufe, würde sich der Preis noch stark verändern oder bleibt der relativ konstant?
Nochmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Kyragan (25. Januar 2010)

Hardwarepreise sind sehr schnelllebig. Da kann sich durchaus noch was ändern. RAM hat sich preislich binnen eines halben Jahres verdoppelt und hat in den letzten 2 Wochen auch nochmal leicht angezogen. Die verlinkte AMD-CPU war auch schon mal ~10€ billiger. Generell werden sich kaum dramatische Änderungen ergeben, etwas verschieben werden sich die Preise wohl dennoch.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Hab den Thread leicht überarbeitet:
Anstelle der Samsung SpinPoint F3, über die hohe Ausfallraten berichtet werden, habe ich jetzt die unwesentlich langsamere WD Black Caviar eingesetzt. Zudem sind die RAID-Systeme durch größere Einzelplatten ersetzt worden.
Ausserdem wurde das veraltete Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P im 850&#8364;- und 950&#8364;-PC durch das Gigabyte GA-MA790XTA-UD4 ersetzt. 
Und im 450&#8364;-PC wurde jetzt als geringfügig teurere Alternative die HD5770 eingeführt
Bei allen Rechnern wurde, als kostengünstige Kühlalternative, der Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro PWM Rev. 2.0, der für alle Sockel geeignet ist, eingefügt. Kostenpunkt ca. 15&#8364;, und wird garantiert verbaut.


----------



## niggiboy (25. Januar 2010)

hey lads .. vielen dank für eure hilfe .. der rechner ist bestellt.
hab im prinzip all das hier:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Mainboard: Gigabyte GAMA-790XT-UD4P
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws PC3-10666 CL7
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon 5770
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50
Netzteil: beQuiet! PurePower 530W
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard

nur das board gegen das ud5p getauscht und nen ram von nem anderen hersteller ...
alles tip top...

jetzt das ABER an der sache:

mein schwager in der schweiz will EXAKT den selben rechner, aber hardwareversand liefert nicht in die schweiz.
kennt ihr pros nen guten, günstigen shop der den rechner innerhalb der schweiz baut oder ihn dahin liefert?

links wären wirklich hilfreich !! danke


----------



## niggiboy (27. Januar 2010)

/push


kennt denn niemand nen guten shop in der schweiz? oder einen in deutschland der in die schweiz liefert?


----------



## niggiboy (28. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Januar 2010)

Doch kenne ich. Hab lang dafür suchen müssen und ist wirklich ein super Shop. Die Hardware ist total transparent, man sieht wirklich alles, was verbaut wurde und genau das macht nen guten Shop aus, der Komplettrechner verkauft. Die Preise passen auch.

Es haben auch schon einige Schweizer dort bestellt, die auch angefragt haben. Feedback gab es keines, weder positiv noch negativ.

http://beckpc.ch/


----------

